# Aktuelle Quappenfänge



## gründler (8. November 2013)

Moin Moin

Ich gebe mir mal wieder die Ehre und eröffne nen aktuellen fangtrööt.

Es geht wieder los,obwohl die fänge noch nicht ganz nach meinen Vorstellungen verlaufen beginnt die Quappensaison so langsam.Erste fangmeldungen kommen quer durch unsere Bananenrepublik ^^


Also wie immer ich mach es kurz:Thermos an,ran ans Wasser und Ruten raus,alle 30min mal reinkurbeln weil Quappen auch gern mal beißen ohne sich zu melden.

So Mädels ich wünsche euch kalte Nächte und regelmässiges Klopfen in der Rutenspitze,ich werde wieder mal versuchen endlich die 80cm zu knacken letztes Jahr lag ich ja gar nicht soweit davon weg.




#h


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Also bei uns in Obefranken (Kulmbach) ist es noch lange nicht kalt genug um auf Quappen anzusitzen 
Werde diesen Thread aber mal verfolgen, denn meine besten Quappenfänge habe ich im Juni ( J-U-N-I ) gemacht, als die Weißfische gelaicht haben!
4 Bisse in einer Nacht ( 43 und 63 verwandelt )!


----------



## Siever (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Ich werde mich diesen Winter auch mal im Quappenangeln versuchen. Da meine heimischen Gewässer hierfür nix taugen, werde ich Ende Dezember/ Anfang Januar ins Ries an die Donau fahren. Mal sehen, wie das so klappt...  . Muss mich mit der Angelei da vorher zumindest theoretisch noch befassen... .


----------



## kati48268 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Sach dann mal Bescheid, Sieverchen, falls ich mich anschließen kann, so'n Quabbeldorsch fehlt mir auch noch in der Liste.
Falls das aber eine Family-Mehrtagestour mit Weib werden soll, muss ja einer für sie Wärmeflasche spielen in den eisigen Nächten, während du angeln bist.


----------



## Franz_16 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Das wichtigste ist, dass es einen relevanten Quappenbestand gibt.
Fangen ist überhaupt kein Problem - die beißen gieriger als ausgehungerte Regenbogenforellen. Nur halt nicht immer


----------



## Xdono (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

NA dann auf ans Wasser angeblich waren ja schon einige gute quappentage im Oktober dabei :m


----------



## allroundr (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Servas,

jawohl langsam gehts wieder los!!!
55 cm bei 850 gramm! konnte sie bei vollmond im oktober fangen, kurz zuvor hats geregnet.

Hatte bis jtz immer den Eindruck das man große rutten nur fängt wenns kalt genug is!!! Aber siehe da so scheint es nich unbedingt zu sein.... meine favoriten sind jtz vollmond + viel wasser...

Nachtrag: bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen dass wohl eher der Westwind die Quappen bissig macht... hab meine fänge auch verglichen und es stimmt!!! Wenn alles passt stört die Quappen der Vollmond anscheinend nicht...


----------



## Matthias_R (8. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Quappe, ca 20 cm, auf kleinen Spinner in der Stadthavel Brandenburg (Umgehungsstraßenbrücke).
Wußte gar nicht, daß wir sowas hier haben.


----------



## ihle76 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Ich schätze mal das dann auch größere da sind, sodas sich ein gezieltes Ansitzangeln im Winter mal lohnt.


----------



## Scholler (10. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

jemand ma lust und zeit mit mir die woche los zu ziehen mfg bereich elbe dömitz lenzen, ca


----------



## Matthias_R (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



ihle76 schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das dann auch größere da sind, sodas sich ein gezieltes Ansitzangeln im Winter mal lohnt.


 
Nachtangelverbot (noch...)


----------



## Windelwilli (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Nachtangelverbot (noch...)



Glaub nicht, das das irgendwann fallen wird...sche... Koppelfischerei.|krach:

Würde hier auch mal gerne länger auf Quappe ansitzen. Aber im Winter ist da ja spätstens um 18.00 Uhr einpacken angesagt.|gr:


----------



## Hezaru (11. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Komme gerade vom Ruttenangeln, Ergebniss war nix, nur ein kleiner Aal.
An dem Fluss wo ich war, habe ich auch noch nicht viel von Rutten gehört. Siehe Aussage von Franz.
Deshalb diesmal was anderes, die Rutten sind genau ein Jahr alt, die grösseren 25-28 cm.#6 Aus einem für Forellen geeigneten Teich.|bigeyes


----------



## ihle76 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

@Matthias_R

na das ist ja ein Mist mit Nachtangelverbot.


----------



## Forellenjogi (14. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Servus an alle,

Wie und mit was fange ich quappen???

Gruß Forellenjogi


----------



## pike-81 (15. November 2013)

Moinsen!
Wenn sie laufen, kannst Du die mit so ziemlich allem Tierischen fange:
Rogen, Leber, Fischfetzen, Wurm etc. 
Die größten Quappen habe ich bisher auf fingerlange, tote KöFis aus dem selben Gewässer gefangen wie z.B. Elritze, Gründling und Barsch. 
Petri


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (16. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Moin!
Wenn die Quappen vor Ort und bissig sind kannst du die Süßwasserdorsche nach meiner Erfahrung auf Tauwurm fangen 2 Stück an einem Aalhaken Größe 1!
Heute Abend werde ich Quappen schnappen gehen....
Der Main bei Kulmbach soll meine Anlaufstelle sein, habe dort dieses Jahr im Sommer bereits 4 Quappen gefangen.
Werde hier berichten was sich getan hat.


----------



## PJ80 (16. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Moin Moin gehört nicht ganz zum Thema. 
Ich suche Angelpraxis ringordner mit inhalt aus den 90ern
Da war vorne drauf immer ein hecht und den Inhalt konnte man rein sammeln. Würde solche gern wieder haben. Sind mir vor einiger zeit durch einen Schaden am Haus  bzw wohnung leider kommplett zerstört worden.alles! Hat hier jemand was zum verschenken oder günstig abzugeben. Bzw wer wen kennt und wer sowas hat und würde es gerne hergeben wäre mir sehr geholfen. Bitte weiter sagen und hier melden. Vielen dank jetz schon mal.


----------



## Xdono (18. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Es geht
zwei Stunden 5 Stück alle ab 45 cm bis knapp 60 cm 
danach aufgehört obwohl sicher noch mehr gegangen wäre aber was bringts mehr zu fangen als man essen kann.


----------



## Der Pilot (18. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Petri Xdono!
War gestern Abend auch los. Am ganz geheimen Grenzfluss zu Polen. Nixxxxx...


----------



## Der Altengammer (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



Der Pilot schrieb:


> Petri Xdono!
> War gestern Abend auch los. Am ganz geheimen Grenzfluss zu Polen. Nixxxxx...



Der Fluss ist so geheim, den kennen noch nicht einmal die Quappen.|rolleyes

War gestern für 2 Stunden an der Elbe, auch nixxx...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Corinna68 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

So gestern auf Quappe probiert,erster Schock zu unserer besten Stelle  dürfen wir jetzt 3 Km laufen absolutes Parkverbot und die Geldgeier  haben fleißig Tickets geschrieben.Keine Ahnung was dieser Schwachsinn  soll,und die Quappensaison geht erst los
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





nächste Stelle 8 Parkmöglichkeiten natürlich besetzt alle Autos hinterm Schild hatten ein Ticket
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bei grob geschätzten 30 Autos a150 Euronen eine super Einnahmequelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Am Ende hatten wir eine stelle gefunden wo das Auto auch unbehelligt stehen konnte fazit 3 Quappen und 1 Zander 
Das gibt noch richtig Streß
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




an dem ganz geheimen Fluß zu polen


----------



## Slick (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> So gestern auf Quappe probiert,erster Schock zu unserer besten Stelle  dürfen wir jetzt 3 Km laufen absolutes Parkverbot und die Geldgeier  haben fleißig Tickets geschrieben.Keine Ahnung was dieser Schwachsinn  soll,und die Quappensaison geht erst los
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petri


auf Fetzen oder Köderfisch(welche Größe?) auf Grund?

ich wollt es auch mal probieren,daher meine Fragen.


Grüße


----------



## marcus7 (19. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> Ticket
> 
> 
> 
> ...



150 Takken? Was soll das für ein Ticket sein?


----------



## Corinna68 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

*Rechtsvorschriften*


- §§ 95 - 99 Brandenburgisches Wassergesetz (BbgWG)

*Weitere Hinweise*


Grundsätzlich ist das Befahren auf Deichen und ihren beidseitigen, fünf Meter breiten Geländestreifen verboten.
Das Befahren des Deiches bedarf der Ausnahmegenehmigung der unteren Wasserbehörde.


Ausnahmegenehmigungen sind alle Erloschen ,selbst für Schwerbehinderte
Die Parkplätze wurden Jahrzehnte lang genutzt,nur wurde die unterhaltung der Dreckberäumung zu teuer von den Anglern und Wohnmobielfahrern #q
Also Schild aufstellen und abkassieren #q


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (20. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

War am Main in Kulmbach und konnte eine Miniquappe von 25 cm landen, aber wie ich hier lese beginnt die Quappensaison so langsam 
Den Süßwasserdorsch habe ich natürlich zurückgesetzt!
Dann noch Petri heil den Quappenjägern!


----------



## ado (22. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Konnte in den warmen Nächten ende Oktober/ anfang November einige gute Rutten fangen bis 62cm. War interessant, weil die Nächte noch sehr warm waren. (13°C) 
Kleine Happen wurden vollkommen ignoriert - ging nur auf große Köder. 

Hab da mal noch ne Frage, hab im Sommer Forellenrogen eingefroren, wie bietet man dem am besten an? Hab an ein Stück Strumpfhose gedacht?


----------



## allroundr (22. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



ado schrieb:


> Konnte in den warmen Nächten ende Oktober/ anfang November einige gute Rutten fangen bis 62cm. War interessant, weil die Nächte noch sehr warm waren. (13°C)
> Kleine Happen wurden vollkommen ignoriert - ging nur auf große Köder.
> 
> Hab da mal noch ne Frage, hab im Sommer Forellenrogen eingefroren, wie bietet man dem am besten an? Hab an ein Stück Strumpfhose gedacht?




Hi Ado!! 

Du kannst es ja mal probieren mit deinem Rogen... würde da auch strumpfhose nehmen oder ausm erste-hilfe-kasten so nen elastic netz!!! Habs schon mal probiert mit rogen ging aber nichts... auf leber im netz hatte ich schon bisse von denen ich leider keinen verwerten konnte! Ich lasse es aber inzwischen meine köder in irgendwelche netze zu packen ist mir ein zu Großes gepatze... da gibts bessere köder! Ich nehm nur noch folgende köder: Tauwurm, Sardelle(wichtig sardelle nicht sardine!), Köfi als ganzes oder fetzen!!! Man kann den gewählten köder natürlich noch dippen!! Ausser die Sardelle die stinkt schon so genug... 

Habe gelesen dass früher die Meisten Rutten auf Hühnerdarm gefangen wurden... hat angeblich nen starken duft den die Rutten mögen... Leider ist Hühnerdarm nicht so einfach zu bekommen:c muss mal schauen wo ich welchen herkrieg!! 
lässt sich bestimmt auch gut einfrieren...

gruß mansi


----------



## Frosch38 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Moin 
Frage, welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit Elektonischen Bissanzeiger. Ich bin nicht so der Freund von Glocken wenn die Ruten steil stehen und man im Drill ständig das gebimmel hat. Hab die Erfahrung gemacht das die Quappen nur ganz vorsichtig an den Köder gehen. ;+


----------



## aelos (22. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Moin
> Frage, welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit Elektonischen Bissanzeiger. Ich bin nicht so der Freund von Glocken wenn die Ruten steil stehen und man im Drill ständig das gebimmel hat. Hab die Erfahrung gemacht das die Quappen nur ganz vorsichtig an den Köder gehen. ;+




Gute frage das interessiert mich auch..kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## ado (23. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Danke für des Feedback zum Thema Rogen, wir sind am nächsten Wochenende als kleine Gruppe unterwegs, da werd ich dann mal eine Rute opfern und das mal ausprobieren. 
Bisher hab ich meine Rutten auch mit Tauwurm und Köderfisch gefangen. Aber man will ja immer wieder mal was neues ausprobieren.

Zum Thema elektronische Bissanzeiger:
Ich kann sie bei mir nicht verwenden, da mein Fluss zu viel Strömung hat. Ich verwende immer Knicklichter die mit Tesafilm an der Rutenspitze fixiert werden.


----------



## gründler (23. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Moin
> Frage, welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit Elektonischen Bissanzeiger. Ich bin nicht so der Freund von Glocken wenn die Ruten steil stehen und man im Drill ständig das gebimmel hat. Hab die Erfahrung gemacht das die Quappen nur ganz vorsichtig an den Köder gehen. ;+


 

Moin


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=267672


Wird am untersten Ring befestigt und kann so vor dem Anhieb einfach abgenommen werden.


#h


----------



## Frosch38 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



gründler schrieb:


> Wird am untersten Ring befestigt und kann so vor dem Anhieb einfach abgenommen werden.
> 
> 
> #h



Und das hört man dann noch. Hatte bei meinem letzten Ansitz direkt neben der Angel gestanden und habe das Bimmel nur ganz leise gehört und wenn jetzt die Glöcke tiefer hängt ist es ja fast unmöglich was zu hören. |uhoh:


----------



## Leine-Leroy (26. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Hallo zusammen, 

bei uns gab es gestern zwei Stück,

eine war mit 35 cm und eine ordentliche von 44 cm

Die kleine auf Wurm, die größere auf Heringsfetzen.
Gebissen haben sie um 7 und halb 8....


leroy #h


----------



## allroundr (30. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

60cm \ 1440 gramm.....!!! läuft


----------



## Hezaru (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Petri allroundr
An deiner Kleidung sieht man ja das manche sagen würden "die ham an badscher":m, Fehlt nur noch ein halber Meter Schnee
im Hintergrund.
Ich war im Nov noch öfter los, meine zwei von Anfang Nov (alter Tread) war alles, dann tote Hose.
Wir haben an unserer oberen Grenze aber kein Wehr, ich denke die sind jetzt raufgezogen.
Naja, vieleicht kommt ja mal wieder was runter|kopfkrat

VG Hezaru


----------



## Frosch38 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Klingelingeling hat es gestern beim Quappenangel gemacht. 
Eine Quappe mit 39cm und ein Blei von 50cm.



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1521x924.


----------



## ihle76 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Angelt ihr in der Oder im Hauptstrom(Fahrwasser) oder dicht an der Steinkante?


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Soooo ich kann auch mal wieder eine Quappe vermelden.
Wo fischt ihr auf Quappe, wenn ihr an einem kleinen Fluß fischt?
Habe bisher am Wehr mit Fischtreppe gefischt, aber da ziehen die Quappen ja dran vorbei.
Habe an einen Zusammenfluß aus 2 Flüsschen zu einem Fluß gedacht, ist das zu empfehlen?!
Würde dann mit Tauwurm und Leber fischen, da ich letzte Nacht 30 Tauwürmer für eine Quappe verangelt habe


----------



## allroundr (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Petri allroundr
> An deiner Kleidung sieht man ja das manche sagen würden "die ham an badscher":m, Fehlt nur noch ein halber Meter Schnee
> im Hintergrund.
> Ich war im Nov noch öfter los, meine zwei von Anfang Nov (alter Tread) war alles, dann tote Hose.
> ...



Hi! Wenn ich mit so nem Fisch entschädigt werd hob i gern an badscher!!! Meinen hotspot werde ich jetz nen bissl schonen d.h wenn die Bedingungen (inzwischen weiss ich wann) gut sind werd ich mal andere stellen antesten.... rutten sind einheimische fische drin sind se fast überall... aber neue hotspots sind nicht so leicht zu finden und um 100% sicher zu gehen muss man an ner guten stelle antesten und wenns se beissen dann an andere potenziell gute stellen wechseln...

"Wir haben an unserer oberen Grenze aber kein Wehr"....... ich weiss is schwierig ich hab bis jetzt genau 1 rutte auf freier flussstrecke gefangen (sehr viel wasser und trüb), alle anderen am wehr oder Schuss....

wenn was geht werd ich natürlich berichten...



mfg manse


----------



## Leine-Leroy (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Moin Moin,

Heute gabs zwei Quappen aus der Leine. 
Eine 38er auf Wurm und eine untermaßige auf Hering habe ich released. 

Die Bisse kamen um 18.15 und 19.15


----------



## Der Pilot (5. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Heute war nix und gestern 4 (3 Minis und eine 55er).
Am ganz geheimen Grenzfuss zu unseren östlichen Nachbarn. Den Superossis so zu sagen.


----------



## Der Pilot (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Fängt keiner was oder was? 
Also ich war heute los. Dazu gleich mehr. Letze Woche war ich auch los. Eigentlich in Sichtweie zu den Superossis, wäre da nicht der dichte Nebel gewesen. Dennoch konnte ich hören wie diverse Superossis, offenbar dem Vodka nicht abgeneigt, Hunden gelegentlich Kommandos zu riefen. Fein, Auslauf. Dachte ich. Kurz vor der Dämmerung, mein Blick schärfte sich auf die Knicklichter, hörte ich Gänse einfallen. Viele Gänse und zeitgleich ging ein munterer Beschuss aus Osten los. " Aha, man jagt also" dachte ich. Dummerweise waren die Waidmannowitsche mittlerweile genau gegenüber von mir, also keine 200m entfernt. Und die schäbigen Gänse,  ( ich wünschte es wären Kormorane gewesen ) hatten nichts besseres zu tun als auf Augenhöhe in die Oder ein zu fallen. Das Geräusch der Schüsse wurde bedrohlich laut und ich Hechtete hinter einen Baum, den Blick unbeirrbar auf die Knicklichter. Jetzt bloß keinen Biss... BISS! BUM BUM, scheiß auf Biss! Es zischt irgendwo bedrohlich nahe und Hündin springt fröhlich ins Wasser. Weidmannsheil denke ich, der Biss ist längst vorbei. Als es dunkel ist, Autotüren klappen und Ruhe herrscht, wage ich mich zurück unter den Schirm, ködere neu an, friere und denke an köstlichen Gänsebraten. 2 Minis beißen noch. Das ist Quappenangeln an der " Ostfront " wie Corinna so schön sagt...

Ach ja! Heute war nix. Also garnix. Zu viel Mond? Zu wenig Gänse? Weiß nicht. Hmm, Gänsebratenzeit...|wavey:


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Ist momentan sehr schleppend bei uns. Neun mal losgewesen ein Fisch und nur wenige vorsichtige Bisse. #c


----------



## ado (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Kann mich im Süden nicht beschweren.
War jetzt nicht mega oft, aber bisher immer minimum 2 Rutten und und immer eine über 50cm dabei.


----------



## Frosch38 (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Gestern nochmal mit einem Kumpel auf Quappen versucht und es war die richtige Entscheidung. Zwei Quappen mit 31cm und 33,5cm.


----------



## ihle76 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Die sind doch aber zu klein.


----------



## mathei (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



ihle76 schrieb:


> Die sind doch aber zu klein.


wen interessiert es.#d schöne fische sag ich nur. petri #h


----------



## Frosch38 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



ihle76 schrieb:


> Die sind doch aber zu klein.



Ich kann mich nicht erinner das du mit zum angeln warst.http://www.lallf.de/Mindestmasse-Schonzeiten.264.0.html
Danke für dein Verständniss!!!


----------



## Corinna68 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Haben doch maß was soll das Theater  Petri und lasse sie dir schmecken#6


----------



## allroundr (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ist momentan sehr schleppend bei uns. Neun mal losgewesen ein Fisch und nur wenige vorsichtige Bisse. #c




OMG ich wollt eigtl nix dazu schreiben!!! is die frage wie oft du in zukunft raus musst, wenn du schon die Minis abknüppelst... außerdem is in der größe kaum was dran
kann ich nicht verstehen sorry


----------



## Frosch38 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



allroundr schrieb:


> is die frage wie oft du in zukunft raus musst, wenn du schon die Minis abknüppelst...



Achso, weil ich die kleinen Quappen mitnehme hat in letzter Zeit nichts gebissen. Das verstehst wohl nur du. |kopfkrat 
Du kennst die Örtlichen Bedingungen nicht und erlaubst dir hier ein Urteil.


----------



## Der Pilot (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Was soll denn die Aufregung. Es geht hier nicht um Untermassige und Quappen werden nicht in allen Gewässern gleich groß. Also bleibt doch cool . #c 
Konzentriert Euch doch lieber auf die "Spezialisten" die in bekannten Grossfischgewässern Massenmord an Fischkindern betreiben. Die Schwachmaten, die immer meinen " Ach es gibt doch genug " . Die, die ihre Truhen voller machen als sie und ihre Angehörigen jemals essen können. 

Der Frosch freut sich, hat nichts falsch gemacht und möchte seine Freude teilen. Und dann kommen die, die hier meist keine nennenswerten Bilder zeigen.


----------



## Corinna68 (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



allroundr schrieb:


> OMG ich wollt eigtl nix dazu schreiben!!! is die frage wie oft du in zukunft raus musst, wenn du schon die Minis abknüppelst... außerdem is in der größe kaum was dran
> kann ich nicht verstehen sorry



Das währe auch besser gewesen ,dann brauch mann sich diesen schwachsinn nicht durchlesen|supergriund wenn du nur Unfrieden stiften willst dann verpi.....dich

@Frosch weitermachen ab ans wasser und weiter berichten:m
nicht irre machen lassen von diesen Fangbildzerfleischern


----------



## Aalzheimer (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



corinna68 schrieb:


> das währe auch besser gewesen ,dann brauch mann sich diesen schwachsinn nicht durchlesen|supergriund wenn du nur unfrieden stiften willst dann verpi.....dich
> 
> @frosch weitermachen ab ans wasser und weiter berichten:m
> nicht irre machen lassen von diesen fangbildzerfleischern



#6#6#6#6


----------



## ihle76 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht erinner das du mit zum angeln warst.http://www.lallf.de/Mindestmasse-Schonzeiten.264.0.html
> Danke für dein Verständniss!!!


Hallo,
mit zu kleine meihne ich ja nur weil da doch nichts dran ist.Ich persönlich setze die kleinen wieder zurück.Schöne Fische sind es auf jeden Fall.|wavey:


----------



## ihle76 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Hallo,
wir waren gestern auch wieder los an der Oder. 7 Quappen zwischen 35 cm und 39 cm. 3 Quappen unter 35 cm schwimmen wieder.
Sind zwar 10 Quappen, hört sich gut an, aber wir waren 7 Angler und schon ist die Ausbeute wieder viel zu wenig.

Wie entschleimt ihr eure Quappen???


----------



## Vanner (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Gar nicht. Ich ziehe ihnen das Fell über die Ohren bevor ich sie zubereite.


----------



## ihle76 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

ok. auch beim Räuchern? Und so abziehen wie beim Aal dann sicherlich?#6


----------



## Der Pilot (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Nee, beim Räuchern mit Haut über Nacht in Salzlake. Am nächsten Tag geht der ( ungewöhnlich dunkle ) Schleim ganz leicht ab.#6


----------



## allroundr (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



ihle76 schrieb:


> Die sind doch aber zu klein.



Hi, mir war von anfang an klar das sich das "zu klein" nicht auf das schonmaß bezieht!!! wollte absolut keinen unfrieden stiften!!! ich setze sie in der größe wieder zurück (wenn möglich)!!!


----------



## tenchhunter (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

2 Stück aus der Altmühl. Die Größere hatte 65 cm und war komplett blind :g.


----------



## ihle76 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Schöne Fische.Glückwunsch.


----------



## allroundr (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Petri!!! was komplett blind |kopfkrat und richtig fett!!  wenn der köder genug stinkt finden se den wohl auch so...


war gestern und vorgestern auch draussen: 33,5 und 36 (schwimmen wieder), gestern ne kleine so ca 30 die wieder schiwimmt und nen spezl ne 41 und 46


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



allroundr schrieb:


> war gestern und vorgestern auch draussen: 33,5 und 36 (schwimmen wieder), gestern ne kleine so ca 30 die wieder schiwimmt und nen spezl ne 41 und 46


|znaika:
Einspruch!

:mDie amtliche Vermessung ergab 44 und 49cm...

Und jetzt muß ich den allroundr  mal in Schutz nehmen:
Er ist wirklich der Allerletzte der irgend jemand anpöbeln will!
Und beim Thema Fisch denkt er ja selbst hauptsächlich ans Fressen...|rolleyes

Aber die Rutten sind ihm heilig!
Er wollte nur sagen, daß, bei dünnen Beständen, die Gefahr besteht,  sich die Grundlage für die nächsten Jahre zu nehmen, wenn selbst die  kleineren (aber maßigen) Fische vor dem Ablaichen entnommen werden!

Sein Kommentar war eine Reaktion auf unsere Situation:
:mWir fischen an Gewässern, an denen ihr Vorkommen lange fast unbekannt war, weil´s einfach keiner versucht hat.

Seit vorletzter Saison gibt es drei Verrückte |rolleyes die es probiert und auch regelmäßig gefangen haben.
Seit die (besetzten) Aale weniger werden, werden die Rutten mehr, trotzdem waren aber, ca. 10 Ansitze pro Fisch nötig.

Am Anfang hab ich auch noch jeden maßigen Fisch mitgenommen.
Seit ich, durch zig Ansitze weiß, daß der Bestand vorhanden, aber sehr dünn ist, setzte ich jede gut gehakte Rutte zurück.
Meine Ansitze dienen mehr zur Bestandsaufnahme.
Die (zu häufigen) Kollateralschäden reichen für die Küche...

Leider wurde die Fänge im Verein bekannt und jetzt ist das große Ruttenfieber ausgebrochen!#q
In einem kleinen 10m Flüsschen wird auf einmal regelmäßig gefischt und so ausgerechnet die wenigen Laichfische (vor dem Ablaichen) abgefangen.
Jeder maßige Fisch wird mitgenommen.
Außer uns denkt leider niemand daran, daß das dem sich erholenden Bestand sicher nicht gut tut.

Nur darauf wollte er aufmerksam machen!

Er ist halt völlig Ruttenverückt...
:l:l:l
Aber in die Pfanne hauen tut er sie trotzdem mit Beigeisterung...

:mAlso laßt mal ein bisschen Gnade walten!


----------



## ado (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

hallo n dickes petri in die runde!
@techhunter: wo in etwa in der altmuühl hast du die denn gefangen? ich habs immer wieder mal zwischen kinding und beilngries versucht, leider bisher erfolglos.
hatte gestern am lech meine erste nullnummer dieses jahr ...


----------



## Rudelgurke (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Also wenn mans ganz genau nimmt, ist Zurücksetzen ja verboten  Insofern ist hier jegliche "Pöbelei" sowieso hinfällig.
Nichts desto trotz hab ich gestern, beim ersten Versuch auch gleich meine erste Quappe gefangen und bin begeistert 

PS: Wenn ich von den Ruttenfängen in letzte Zeit hören, frage ich mich schon inwiefern da der Bestand gefährdet ist^^ (teils 5-10 Stück p.P.)


----------



## tenchhunter (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



ado schrieb:


> hallo n dickes petri in die runde!
> @techhunter: wo in etwa in der altmuühl hast du die denn gefangen? ich habs immer wieder mal zwischen kinding und beilngries versucht, leider bisher erfolglos.
> hatte gestern am lech meine erste nullnummer dieses jahr ...



In Beilngries. Ist jedoch Vereinsgewässer, da kriegst du keine Karte für.


----------



## ado (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

@Tenchhunter
Ich will auch gar keine Karten für euer Stück - ich bin auf der Suche nach den Schönheiten in dem Altmühlstück meines Vereins. Daher interessiert mich nur so n bissl wo die Fische in der Altmühl überall gefangen werden. 
Kannst mir bissl was verraten, ob Strömung und flach oder ruhiger und tiefer Bereich? (gern auch per PN)


----------



## tenchhunter (1. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



ado schrieb:


> @Tenchhunter
> Ich will auch gar keine Karten für euer Stück - ich bin auf der Suche nach den Schönheiten in dem Altmühlstück meines Vereins. Daher interessiert mich nur so n bissl wo die Fische in der Altmühl überall gefangen werden.
> Kannst mir bissl was verraten, ob Strömung und flach oder ruhiger und tiefer Bereich? (gern auch per PN)



'Türlich kann ich das. Tiefe Bereiche mit ordentlich Strömung zählen sicherlich zu den heißen Stellen. Dort bietet man Tauwürmer oder Fischfetzen an der Grundmontage an. Generell gleicht die Angelmethode eigentlich dem Aalangeln im Sommer.


----------



## Bierfuizl (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Servus, keiner mehr am fangen? Bei uns ist es bis jetz sehr zäh, bei 10 Ansitzen hab ich 3 Rutten fangen können mit 55, 48 und 47 cm. Alle auf Wurm! Warte auf steigendes trübes Wasser damits mal richtig losgeht! Petri an alle


----------



## allroundr (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



Bierfuizl schrieb:


> Servus, keiner mehr am fangen? Bei uns ist es bis jetz sehr zäh, bei 10 Ansitzen hab ich 3 Rutten fangen können mit 55, 48 und 47 cm. Alle auf Wurm! Warte auf steigendes trübes Wasser damits mal richtig losgeht! Petri an alle ��




Sers, ja momentan ists sehr zäh nur ne kleine so um die 30 und nen aal(der sich in mein vorfach verknotet hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!!!
Wetter hat eigtl gepasst... jetz brauch ma mal wieder ordentlich regen... oder schnee!!!

Petri schöne rutten


----------



## Bierfuizl (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Konnte gestern noch einmal nachlegen  Genau 50 cm auf Wurm


----------



## Der Pilot (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Petri Bierfuizl ! Bei uns ist's zäh. Liegt wohl am Wetter.#c


----------



## tyirian (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Konnte gestern Abend meine größte Quappe mit 61cm landen.

Gebissen um ca. 21h auf ein Rotauge (~13cm).


----------



## mathei (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



tyirian schrieb:


> Konnte gestern Abend meine größte Quappe mit 61cm landen.
> 
> Gebissen um ca. 21h auf ein Rotauge (~13cm).


wat fürn brummer. petri


----------



## allroundr (24. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Hi, 

 ich hatte auch noch mal erfolg und gleich mein neuer PB 66cm!!!

Für den fluss nen absoluter ausnahmefisch!!!


----------



## mathei (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

die werden ja immer größer hier.petri


----------



## Bierfuizl (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Wow, Petri zu den tollen Rutten! Auf was haben Sie gebissen?
Von einer Ü60 Rutte träum ich auch, mein PB liegt momentan bei 56 cm..
Mal schaun was noch geht, beim letzten Ansitz konnt ich 2 fangen, aber beides kleine mit 37 und 38 cm.


----------



## Flacho (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Schöner Fisch,

ist die schon ausgenommen oder einfach so Mager?


----------



## allroundr (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



Flacho schrieb:


> Schöner Fisch,
> 
> ist die schon ausgenommen oder einfach so Mager?




Hi, ne war noch nicht ausgenommen... hatte aber schon abgelaicht!!! im magen hatte sie nen gründling und nen stück von meinem köder den ich zuvor reingeschmissen hatte...


----------



## Hezaru (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Petri an alle Fänger#6
Mathai, keine Angst, die werden schon wieder kleiner.
So wie die hier von Anfang dieser Woche, bei 6 Grad+ und Nieselregen, so ca 52cm.
Es muss nicht immer 10 Grad- haben...

VG
Hezaru, Schönwetterruttenangler


----------



## mathei (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger#6
> Mathai, keine Angst, die werden schon wieder kleiner.
> So wie die hier von Anfang dieser Woche, bei 6 Grad+ und Nieselregen, so ca 52cm.
> Es muss nicht immer 10 Grad- haben...
> ...


petri. ich wollte auch noch mal gerne los. aber bei - 15 grad letzte nacht. nein danke.


----------



## SveMa (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Ich war gestern los zum Elbe Seitenkanal, aber da herrschte bei -11 °C Eisgang ... konnte also gleich wieder kehrt machen ... |bigeyes


----------



## Hezaru (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Is keiner mehr  unterwegs?|kopfkrat
Hier ist es ruhig geworden.
Ich war gestern mal wieder draussen. Erst an nem Wehr, wie erwartet nix. Die Laichzeit müsste vorbei sein und die Rutten werden sich wieder aufs Gewässer verteilen denk ich mal.
Dann war ich noch an einer Steinschüttung mittendrin.
Hier hatte ich eine kleine mit 30-35 cm und einen Fehlbiss.
Kurz drangehabt und abgegangen, denke die gleiche Grösse.
Über den kleinen ********r hab ich mich aber mindestens so wie über eine Grosse gefreut.:q
Und nein, ich bin ja kein Kindermörder...
Ist bei euch die Saison beendet? Ich meine, die können doch im Februar nicht zun fressen aufhören. 
Ich denke man muss sie nach der Laichzeit nur woanders suchen und nicht nur unterhalb von Wehren...|bla:

Grüsse Hezaru


----------



## ado (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Ich bin leider zeitlich nicht mehr dazu gekommen dieses Jahr, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die auch jetzt noch zu fangen sind.
Wenn ich nochmal n bisschen Luft hab werd ich schon nochmal nen Versuch starten ...


----------



## Petterson (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Is keiner mehr unterwegs?|kopfkrat
> Ist bei euch die Saison beendet? Ich meine, die können doch im Februar nicht zun fressen aufhören.
> Ich denke man muss sie nach der Laichzeit nur woanders suchen und nicht nur unterhalb von Wehren...|bla:
> 
> Grüsse Hezaru


 
Ich hab in einer schwülwarmen Sommernacht vor einem Gewitter mal ned schlecht gestaunt, als ein Kollege ein paar Meter oberhalb von mir zwei schöne Rutten gefangen hat. Der muss an den Aalen und Wallern vorbeigeangelt haben |kopfkrat. 
Ich werd`s auf jeden Fall weiter probieren, solang ich mir einreden kann, das Wetter sei noch " a bisserl ruttig". Heut abend (Regen, "SchXXXwetter") wär so was, aber ich kann ned....muss zur Nachtschicht .


----------



## allroundr (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Servus zusammen! So langsam gehts wieder los!!! Ich war bis jetz 1 mal draussen und konnte auch gleich 3 fangen... ! Und eine Barbe alles auf hering...

Wie schauts bei euch aus habt ihr es schonmal versucht? vielleicht sogar mit Erfolg? Immer rein hier 

vg allroundr


----------



## WoifeBGH (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/10/27/153625e7872766b00bfa65e74d810b95.jpg


----------



## WoifeBGH (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Hier eine von zwei am Samstag


----------



## allroundr (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Ja sehr geil ! wie groß ? so an die 50 oder?


----------



## WoifeBGH (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

48 hatte sie,war auch ziemlich gut im Futter


----------



## gründler (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

13grad Watertemp. ich warte noch bis wir unter 10 grad kommen.


#h


----------



## Hezaru (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Ja ich war letzt Woche mal Los bei leichtem Hochwasser und hatte eine mit ca 50cm.
19.30 Uhr auf kleinen Köderfisch mit so 5cm am 10er Haken.
Der Biss war ganz zaghaft.
Gründler
Ich hab ja noch nicht so viele gefangen, aber bei Eiseskälte war es eher schlecht. Am besten war so 5-12 Grad Plus (Luft).
Hier noch eine mit gut 60cm Mitte April.
War meine letzte im Frühjahr und da wars schon richtig warm bei uns...

Grüsse Hezaru


----------



## allroundr (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Hiho die hier ist von gestern...  war aber untermaßig durfte wieder schwimmen!!!! hat mich aber troztdem gefreut da ich an dieser stelle letzes jahr keine fangen konnte... nachdem das wasserwirtschaftsamt kalksteine und kies eingebracht hat damit die Forellen laichen können!
ich denk dass sie einfach keine verstecke mehr haben, aber vielleicht kommen sie jetz wider


----------



## allroundr (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

@ Hezaru    Petri geile färbung!

Wichtig sind mMn viel wasser noch besser trüb und wind aus westlichen richtungen...temperatur zweitrangig!!!! In einem vorigen post hast du geschrieben dass du kein wehr auf deiner strecke hast evtl sind ja die Rutten wenns zapfig ist am nächsten wehr und du fängst nur wenn se zur laichzeit raufschwimmen bzw dann wider runter...


----------



## WoifeBGH (2. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/11/02/6d8ce9945d1fbe47b13e30fe798772a7.jpgDie größte von gestern,53cm auf Taumwurm


----------



## Mozartkugel (2. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



allroundr schrieb:


> In einem vorigen post hast du geschrieben dass du kein wehr auf deiner strecke hast evtl sind ja die Rutten wenns zapfig ist am nächsten wehr und du fängst nur wenn se zur laichzeit raufschwimmen bzw dann wider runter...



Guter Tipp, unsere Strecke hat auch keinen Wehr und im letzten Winter konnte ich keine einzige fangen. Ein Vereinskollege hat aber bereits vor 2-3 Wochen eine sehr schöne gefangen. Würde also auch nicht zu lange warten. 

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr zwecks Stellenwahl im Spätherbst/Winteranfang gemacht? Eher harter Grund? Tief oder flach? Strömungskanten oder Ufernah?

Gruß


----------



## gründler (2. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Gründler
> Ich hab ja noch nicht so viele gefangen, aber bei Eiseskälte war es eher schlecht. Am besten war so 5-12 Grad Plus (Luft).


 

Moin

Meine besten Nächte mit 10-20 Quappen pro Nacht mit 2-3 Leuten = Vollmond,10grad minus und Wolken/Wind....und das ganze im Flachwasser auf Sandgrund.

Ich glaube auch das hat auch viel mit dem Gewässer etc. zu tun wo wie wann usw.

Ab nächstes Jahr werd ich evtl.noch mehr dazu sagen können weil wir/ich versuchen werden mit dem Land zusammen Quappen zu züchten.Das Projekt steckt gerade in der Kinderschuhen und ich werde euch wenn geht auf dem laufenden halten.

|wavey:


----------



## allroundr (2. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Hiho,

im herbst bzw winteranfang würde ich tiefe stellen mit hartem grund bevorzugen, wenn dann dass Laichgeschäft in vollem gange ist fängt man auch gut im flachen...!!! futter bei de fische: soll heissen immer dort fischen wo nahrung vorbeikommt oder sich absetzt, dass kann eine strömungskante sein oder bei einem wehr wo die Hauptströmung ausläuft und noch nen stück dahinter...

was mir schon ein paarmal aufgefallen ist, wenn die quappen laichen fängt man sie wie schon gesagt auch im flachen.... wenn ich weiter im tiefen gefischt habe ging nichts und dann um punkt 8 BISS! wahrscheinlich ziehen sie sich dann wider zurück und kommen nochmal am köder vorbei...


mfg allroundr


----------



## allroundr (5. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

So war eben draussen und es hat auch gleich auf anhieb geklappt!!! an der stelle ( die nicht leicht zu befischen ist, da nen baum drinliegt) war es meine bisher größte mit knapp 50 cm :vik:!  biss kam um 18:30...

die Kleine die ich ca ne woche zuvor gefangen hab hat auch um 18:30 gebissen --- zufall?


PH allroundr


----------



## SveMa (5. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Petri, dann geht es ja auch mit den Quappen so langsam los.


----------



## WoifeBGH (7. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

9 Stück in drei Stunden,größte 53,2 mal 44 und dir Rest knapp 40 die schwimmen aber wieder!musste dann aufgrund von Ködermangel abbrechen....


----------



## Hezaru (10. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

9 stück in ein paar Stunden, 10-20 in einer Nacht, bo ey...:m
Bei uns im Verein wurden vor 10 bis 2 Jahren in Zwei Jahren so eine Gefangen. Ich hatte letzten Winter fünf von 50 bis 60+, eine mit 45cm. Gesetzt wurde ab 2011.
Die meisten hatte ich unter einem Wehr nahe der unteren Grenze, eine Tiefe Rinne mit überhängenden Bäumen und einem Bacheinlauf.
Denke auch oberhalb dieses Wehres sind sie zur Laichwanderung erstmal weg, oben ist wie gesagt kein Wehr.
Hoffe auch das sie danach zurückkommen und ab diesem Jahr vieleicht auch mal Brut.
An die Brut glaube ich aber erst wenn ich sie sehe. Der kleine Fluss wird von allen Vereinen ganz massiv mit Forellen besetzt.
Wenn ich mal 10 kleine gefangen hab mach ich ein Fass auf
Und trink es ganz alleine#g


----------



## WoifeBGH (10. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*

Ich geb dir gern alle wenn du mir deine 60 plus an die Angel hängst;-) und des fass geht dann auch auf mich....


----------



## Rhxnxr (10. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge 2013/14*



Hezaru schrieb:


> 9 stück in ein paar Stunden, 10-20 in einer Nacht, bo ey...:m
> Bei uns im Verein wurden vor 10 bis 2 Jahren in Zwei Jahren so eine Gefangen. Ich hatte letzten Winter fünf von 50 bis 60+, eine mit 45cm. Gesetzt wurde ab 2011.
> Die meisten hatte ich unter einem Wehr nahe der unteren Grenze, eine Tiefe Rinne mit überhängenden Bäumen und einem Bacheinlauf.
> Denke auch oberhalb dieses Wehres sind sie zur Laichwanderung erstmal weg, oben ist wie gesagt kein Wehr.
> ...


Ist ja irgendwo schon superdämlich wenn man die Fische im Oberlauf (mit Extraschonzeit) einsetzt, um sie im Unterlauf dann wieder herauszufangen. Besetzt wird mit Brut z.B. im Oberlauf der Saale schon seit 6 oder 7 Jahren, kommt nur leider wenig bei rum...

http://www.lfvbayern.de/gesetzl-bes...-und-bezirksverordnungen/bezirk-unterfranken/


----------



## gründler (11. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Männers/Mädels...... Thomas hat diesen tröööt in Aktuelle Quappenfänge umbenannt.

Jedes Jahr nen neuen aufmachen...kann man,muss man aber nicht.Soviele gehen nicht los weil kalt und so und die paar die losgehen können auch mit einem trööt leben ohne Jahresangaben.



Ach im übrigen sie laufen,habe die tage schon ganz gut gefangen.
Also für die harten im Garten und die süchtigen nach dem feinen klingeln der Aalglocke und dem ruppeln in der Peitsche..... Würmer kaufen und ab an Bach.

#h


----------



## 1Fisherman (12. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

@gründler: Widerstand. Aber inhaltlich gehen wir da konform..#h


----------



## allroundr (12. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hiho!! 

Im aktuellen esox magazin sind nen paar seiten übers quappenanglen drin...

Ist interessant was da geschrieben steht... nur dass der mond einen großen einfluss hat kann ich nach meinen erfahrungen nicht bestätigen

hatte leztes jahr ne super quappen nacht bei vollmond und kein wölkchen am himmel... ka ob des nur ne ausnahme war oder evtl. gewässerbedingt bzw. wie trüb des wasser ist...

grüße allroundr


----------



## WoifeBGH (12. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Kann ich so bestätigen habe letzte Vollmondnacht fast auf die Taschenlampe verzichten können und trotzdem super gefangen!


----------



## gründler (12. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Quappen laichen in Vollmondnächten daher ist ihre aktivität im Vollmondraum am höchsten, so mein Wissensstand.

 Ps:Leute die aktiv mit der Quappenzucht zu tun haben dürfen sich gern bei mir über Pn melden,wie gesagt bauen wir gerad ein ähnliches Projekt auf und ich bin über alles zum thema Quappenzucht dankbar.

Danke nochmal an "user hezaru" wir bleiben in kontakt. 

|wavey:


----------



## allroundr (12. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich liebe es wenn ein plan funktioniert... erste quappe an neuer stelle 45 cm!!! hab doch gewusst dass se dort auch drin sind...


----------



## gründler (12. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Selbst in sauberen Entwässerungsgräben die zu größeren Flüssen anschluss haben findest du sie.

Manch einer kann nicht verstehen wie man in einem 50cm breiten und 20cm tiefen Abwassergraben Quappen fangen kann.

Aber geht ^^


|wavey:


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Wenn ich an der Leine fische fange ich dauernd nur Kleinbarsche, Rotaugen oder mal ne Barbe.....aber nie Quappen. Habe zwar ne gute Stelle gesehen an einem Wasserfall (Wehr) aber da darf man nicht fischen....alles Mist. Versuche schon 2 Jahre mal so ein Vieh zu fangen |evil:


----------



## löwa (13. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Wie ? wo ? und auf was fängt man die denn eigentlich? 

umkreis Osnabrück ?? gibt es hier welche?


----------



## Hezaru (13. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Rhöner
dämlich ist das nicht. Man setzt oben und hofft das es funkioniert. (tuts anscheinend nicht).
D1985
Zwei Jahre,... das kenn ich.Such dir unterhalb ne tiefe dunkle Stelle, wenn welche da sind gehts da auch.
allraundr und Gründler
Die Futteransprüche der Quappenlarven sind doch in keinem Fluss gegeben. Ich vermute mal sie ziehen zum laichen auch in kleinste Rinnsale. Das sie das ganze Jahr dort bleiben glaub ich weniger. Wenns kalt genug ist, Futter da ist und Rohre (überfahrten), warum nicht.
War selbst nicht mehr los, also nix neues von meiner Seite.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

War gestern an der Leine (Richtung Niedernstöcken) und habe an einer Kurve geangelt. 

Leider wieder ein Reinfall....bis auf 2 Kaulbarsche nichts gefangen. Köder war Tauwurm, den ich an einer schweren Grundmontage anbieten musste (selbst 200g sind nach ner Zeit abgetrieben) Eine Rute im Strom, die andere Rute ufernah.

Naja 2 Verusche mache ich noch und dann ist die Sache auch für mich gegessen für dieses Jahr, wenn nichts geht.


----------



## allroundr (19. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hiho werds heut nochma probiern...!!! Wetter passt glaub ich...

@ D1985: nicht aufgeben! ich hab auch lang gebraucht bis ich die biester regelmäßig fangen könnte...

versuch aufjedenfall mal würmer zu dippen oder nimm hering oder sardelle her!!!

wenn du kein wehr hast angel an tiefen stellen mit unterspülten ufer steinen bäumen usw. das sind ihre verstecke... und ruhig mal na am ufer ablegen je hoher die Hängerwahrscheinlichkeit desto höher die Bisswahrscheinlichkeit


PH allroundr


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

War gestern an einer Stelle mit einem teils versunkenen Baum, der ca. 6-7m in den Fluss ragte. Hatte da auch einen Biss, aber obs eine Quappe war kann ich nicht genau sagen...hat sich jedenfalls ungewohnt angefühlt und hat sich kaum gewehrt. Den Biss bekam ich gar nicht mit, aber es hing definitiv ein Fisch am Haken. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich es da nochmal versuchen sollte, da alles nur Schlammboden ist. Habe noch eine andere Stelle gefunden, da mündet ein größerer Bach rein und der Platz ist auch an einer Kurve.


----------



## Hezaru (19. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

D1985
Der Biss höhrt sich schon verdächtig nach Quappe an.
Von Rute wegreiss bis fast nicht bemerkt war alles dabei bei mir.
Natürlich nochmal versuchen und die andere Stelle natürlich auch.
Ich hatte schon mit Ü-Ei Fehlbisse und dann ein Tempotaschentuch eingehängt (Wiederstand) und dann gefangen.
Such doch mal bei YouTube "Quappen für die Leine":m

VG Hezaru


----------



## Hechteer (20. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



Lowa schrieb:


> Wie ? wo ? und auf was fängt man die denn eigentlich?
> 
> umkreis Osnabrück ?? gibt es hier welche?



Würde ich auch gerne wissen. Vorallem ob jemand Erfahrung in der Hase mit quappen hat?


----------



## gründler (20. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Moin

Quappe = Allesfresser.

Angelart = wie auf Aal auch.

Gewässer = Fast alles was mit größeren Flüssen verbunden ist und nicht groß unterbrochen wird hat auch meistens Quappenbestände. 

Klar gibt es Gewässer mit wenig bis gar keine Vorkommen.Aber Im Norden des Deutschen Landes hat fast jeder größere Fluss Quappen inne.


lg


----------



## ado (21. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Werds heut auch nochmal versuchen. 

Vor zwei Wochen hab ich meine Sternstunde erlebt. Konnte nur mit einer Rute fischen und die auch nur in der Hand gehalten. Es gab Biss auf Biss, teilweise war grad das Blei am Boden aufgekommen dann hat schon eine zugeschlagen. 

Ich hab dann irgendwann das Zählen aufgehört. Schätze es waren um die 15 Stück. Größe lag zwischen 25cm und 55cm. 
Hab eigentlich immer nach den ersten Zuckern angeschlagen, deshalb is net jede hängen geblieben und einige konnten auch zurück in ihr Element. 

 Im Anhang mal eine von vielen


----------



## malpi (21. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Schöne Sache! Wo hast du die denn gefangen?

Grüße


----------



## chef (23. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Knapp 60 cm, Waldnaab auf Fischfetzen


----------



## allroundr (23. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri!!! Naab bzw waldnaab wollt ich schon immer mal fischen... wohn dort nich aber auf verwandtenbesuchen komm ich ab und an vorbei schaut echt super aus...


mfg allroundr


----------



## prinz1 (23. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Perti , Chef!
Das ist ja mal ne Hausnummer!
Solche Größen sind bei uns in der Neiße "Rekordfische", da sind so 30 cm bis 40 cm der Standard.
Da muß man schon an die Oder fahren für solche Kaliber.
Gruß

der prinz


----------



## tobi82m (24. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

An der Oder sidn sowas aber auch eher zufalls Fänge.
Im moment geht da noch nicht sehrviel was die quappen angeht viele viele kleine nur.


----------



## Eitsch (24. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hey Leute,

mich reizt das Quappenangeln sehr. 

Ich habe aber mal eine Frage an die Experten. 
Von wann bis wann geht es den gut aus Quappen?

Ich habe mal gehört von November bis April. Auf einigen anderen Seiten steht aber nur was von November bis Februar...


----------



## Trollwut (24. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich will dieses Jahr auch mal eine fangen.
Bei unserer Fischtreppe an der Staustufe wurden auf - und absteigende fische gezählt, darunter war neben vielen Rotaugen und barschen auch eine Quappe.
Wo am dümmsten probier ichs nun?
Wir haben direkt unterhalb der Staustufe des Mains einen Schiffswendeplatz bei uns. Das müsste ja, zumindest von dem, was ich gelesen hab, der richtige Angriffspunkt sein


----------



## allroundr (24. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



Eitsch schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> mich reizt das Quappenangeln sehr.
> 
> ...




Hiho! 

also ich geh das erste Mal immer mitte oktober los... bis max. ende februar! allerdings nur wenn das Wetter einigermaßen passt!!!  habe aber den eindruck das die grösseren Quappen erst beissen wenn die wassertemp ziemlich niedrig ist so unter 8 grad in etwa ist aber evtl auch gewässerabhängig...

November bis Februar is aufjedenfall gut! aber viel wichtiger sind die wetterbedingungen!!! ---->  Wind aus West noch besser südwest/ erhöhter wasserstand/ wassertemperatur/ keine zu großen luftdruckschwankungen/ ah ja evtl hat der mond noch einfluss und vermindert die beisslust bei klaren gewässern(bei mir nich)! solche tage sind gezählt! und natürlich location die ist alles...

sehr hilfreich hierbei: http://www.proplanta.de/Agrar-Wetter/Deutschland/

mfg allroundr


----------



## allroundr (24. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich will dieses Jahr auch mal eine fangen.
> Bei unserer Fischtreppe an der Staustufe wurden auf - und absteigende fische gezählt, darunter war neben vielen Rotaugen und barschen auch eine Quappe.
> Wo am dümmsten probier ichs nun?
> Wir haben direkt unterhalb der Staustufe des Mains einen Schiffswendeplatz bei uns. Das müsste ja, zumindest von dem, was ich gelesen hab, der richtige Angriffspunkt sein




Sers!

leider hab ich keine erfahrung an großen Flüssen... ich würde aber den Schiffwendeplatz favorisieren wenns da tief ist und evtl auch noch futter liegenbleibt...!!! wenn da nix geht such dir ne kehrströmung oder strömungskante wo die hauptströmung vom wehr ausläuft evtl auch noch nen stück flussab... wenn dort steine sind oder ähnliches umso besser quappen sind versteckfische wenn se nich grad laichen...


mfg allroundr


----------



## rheinfischer70 (28. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Gibts die auch in nennenswerten Beständen in NRW?

Sind hier in NRW ganzjährig geschont, aber im Nachbarland Niedersachsen scheint es ja gute Bestände zu geben. Da müsste doch auch in NRW möglich sein, Quappenbestände zu entwickeln.


----------



## gründler (28. November 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Gibts die auch in nennenswerten Beständen in NRW?
> 
> Sind hier in NRW ganzjährig geschont, aber im Nachbarland Niedersachsen scheint es ja gute Bestände zu geben. Da müsste doch auch in NRW möglich sein, Quappenbestände zu entwickeln.


 
Am Möhnesee gibt es eine Quappenzucht die Setzlinge werden in NRW auf die Gewässer verteilt.

Wie schon gesagt nur wer testet weiß ob es welche gibt und bißchen ausdauer und erfahrung sammeln dann klappt das auch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TD7rWP4rttc

Werde mir die Anlage bald in real angucken.

|wavey:


----------



## Frosch38 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich habe es gestern endlich mal geschafft zum Quappeln zu fahren. Die Bedingungen waren nicht die besten da wir Vollmond hatten aber ich wurde mit 2 kleinen Quappen belohnt.


----------



## allroundr (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri!  

ich war ende letzter woche mal draussen und konnte eine fangen mit 50cm... wieder an einer stelle wo ich zuvor keine erwischt hab!

Der Fisch war top in form aber:

eine Beule am rücken etwa mittig nach rechts versetzt! #t
war ganz hart wenn man hingedrückt hat...

durchmesser ca 5 cm! weiss jmd was des is! tumor oder krebs? hab sowas noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## bobbl (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich konnte mich am Sonntag Abend über diese schöne 57er freuen.#6


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri bobbl,
kannst du das Gewässer mitteilen?


----------



## Hezaru (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri an alle Fänger.#h
Ich kann nur einen vergeigten Anhieb melden. Werd mich diesen Winter eh bischen zurückhalten.
Peter,
der Zeichnung nach ist die von bobbl aus der Rezat bei Lehrberg...:q:q

Ne Quatsch, die Nbg-er haben einige Flüsse mit Rutten...


----------



## Hezaru (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Und nochwas, ich finde die von bobbl ist sehr hell gezeichnet.
Könnte man daraus Rückschlüsse  ziehen wo die her ist?
zB. Fluss mit hellem Sandboden? Sind Rutten aus tiefen Seen anders gezeichnet?|kopfkrat
Schreibt mal was, auch du , bobbl


----------



## boardsurfer (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

hey leute, wollte es diesen winter auch mal auf quappe probieren, ich habe hier in der nähe einen fluss, der einen bestand haben soll, allerdings hab ich bisher nur von fängen unterhalb eines wehres gehört, das ca. 7 km von mir entfernt ist, weshalb ich mich frage, ob hier auf meiner flusshöhe überhaupt quappen vorkommen. dass hängt ja letztendlich davon ab, ob die quappen im sommer etc. deutlich flussab leben und erst im winter den fluss hochziehen, weil aus meiner sicht können sie dieses wehr nicht überwinden. oder besteht die möglichkeit, das es einen bestand oberhalb des wehres gibt, der auch im sommer dort ist? beim aalangeln konnte ich bisher noch keine fangen. der fluss ist ein ca. 5-20 meter breiter und ca. 50-1,20 tiefer (max. 2meter) salmonidenfluss, der allerdings auch in dem staubereich des wehres eine relativ ruhige strömung besitzt, wo man auch karpfen etc. fangen kann. meint ihr es könnte sich hier auf quappe lohnen oder würdet ihr mir von vornherein empfehlen unterhalb des wehres zu angeln? sind die jetztigen wetterbedingungen (~10°C, sturm und regen) gut für quappe? danke im vorraus, sollte ich irgendetwas offensichtliches gefragt haben tut es mir leid, aber ich kenne mich im bereich quappe überhaupt nicht aus. lg


----------



## Bert62 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Einige Quappen von etwas weiter nördlich (Schweden) zwischen dem 28.11. und 05.12.







Siehe auch im Schwedenthread.

Grüße Bert


----------



## allroundr (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri des sind ganz schöne Geräte!!!!


----------



## bobbl (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich muss nach Schweden! 
@ Boardsurfer: Das von dir beschriebene Gewässer hört sich doch super an. Ich würde es zuerst direkt unterhalb des Wehres probieren, wobei du wahrscheinlich auch auf der gesamten Strecke welche erwischen kannst. Hoher Wasserstand ist immer gut.


----------



## Hezaru (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri|bigeyes
Nö, Schwedenrutten sollte ich mir echt nicht ansehen.:m
Aber, ich war auch mal wieder und hatte eine mit gut fünfzig.
Sind einfach geile Fische und nach dem Fang hab ich immer ein ähnlich breites Maul wie die Fische...|supergri
Hab nur ein schlechtes Bild, dann war der Akku leer.


----------



## Freakasod (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Gibt es eigentlich auch die Möglichkeit Quappen im See mit Zulauf zum Main zufangen oder fängt man die nur in Fließgewässern mit steinigem Untergrund?


----------



## nikobellic1887 (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Du glaubst garnicht wo überall Quappen drin sind.

Probier es einfach - entweder mit kleinem Köfi oder Fetzen oder Lachseier oder der gute alte Mistwurm.


----------



## eledot (25. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hey 
kennt sich irgendwer mit Quappen in der berliner Spree aus? Gibt es dort welche?


----------



## Allroundprofi (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Sind Temperaturen zwischen -3 Grad und +3 Grad okay zum Fangerfolg und wann ist die beste Beisszeit?


----------



## bobbl (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Die Temperaturen sind meiner Erfahrung nach fast egal. 
Ich habe die Fische normalerweise alle bei Dunkelheit gefangen, lediglich bei hohem Wasserstand und trübem Wetter konnte ich einmal eine noch vor der Dämmerung erwischen. Erhöhter Wasserstand ist eh immer gut!


----------



## WoifeBGH (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Wie sieht es aus bei euch?  Schon jemand gefangen?

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobbl (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ja, funktioniert schon!


----------



## Mozartkugel (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

mit Wurm oder Köderfisch?


----------



## bobbl (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich fische auf Quappen nur mit Köderfischen


----------



## Allesfänger (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Wollte diesen Winter das erste mal auf Quappe gehen, habe mir dafür zwei Wehre ausgesucht. Wo würdet ihr da angeln ? Direkt davor oder etwas weiter hinten wo es ruhiger wird ?
Ansonsten gibt es bei dem zweiten Wehr noch eine Strömungskante zum anderen Flussabteil. 

Wäre für einen Tipp dankbar


----------



## ado (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hey, 
wenn möglich voll im Strom ... wir haben auch schon Rutten direkt im Kraftwerksauslass gefangen wo 200gr. nur manchmal halten. 
Alternativ wenn du nicht so schwer fischen willst kannst natürlich auch an die Strömungskante. 

Ich hab gestern den ersten halbherzigen Versuch gestartet aber außer zwei ganz zaghaften Bissen (denke dass das keine Rutten waren) war nix. War aber auch nur 45min, mehr Zeit hatte ich nicht. Und die Zeitspanne war nicht unbedingt die heiße Phase (wenn ich des mit den letzten Jahren vergleiche - aber bei wenig Zeit nutzt man nunmal jede Chance)


----------



## HenningOL (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Heute eine knapp maßige Quappe auf Wurm in der Hunte. #h


----------



## Eitsch (4. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

War heute das erstemal überhaupt ernsthaft auf Quappe los. 
War aber nichts. 

Weiß nicht so recht ob es auch an der Temperatur bzw Wassertemperatur liegt wie z.b. nach dem Winter bei Weißfischen?!


----------



## HenningOL (5. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich denke es ist noch zu warm. Erst im Dezember wird es richtig los gehen.


----------



## WoifeBGH (13. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Also bei uns laufen sie schon gut, zwar nicht vor den wehren,aber mit etwas suchen und flexibler Angelei sind schon gute Stückzahlen drin!  Was mir aufgefallen ist ist die hohe durchschnittsgrösse,ich hatte die letzten zwei Wochen nicht eine unter 50 cm!

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eitsch (14. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

@WoifeBGH:

Kannst du mir sagen, woher du kommst und wie zur Zeit Temperaturen und Wetter sind? 
Bzw. Wasserstand und so weiter?


----------



## WoifeBGH (15. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Oberbayern! Wetter im Moment eigentlich viel zu warm für die Jahreszeit, ca 6 Grad um acht Uhr abends am Wasser,Wassertemperatur habe ich nicht gemessen, evtl nächstes we wenn ich wieder rauskomm!Wie gesagt im Moment ist suchen angesagt,wenn man sie gefunden hat sind aber gute Fänge möglich 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## UnterGrundmann (18. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hat jemand schon nennenswerte Quappenfänge zu verzeichnen ? Wollte heute den ersten Versuch starten, aber bin eigentlich der Meinung das es evtl. noch zu warm ist ?


----------



## oberfranke (19. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich habe gestern abend nen Versuch gestartet. Luft: 9 Grad, Wasser 11 Grad. War ne total verrückte Anglerei.
Um 17:30h die erste Angel ins Wasser gebracht- um 19:45h bin ich wieder heim. 
Nicht weil nichts ging sondern weil ich keine Würmer mehr hatte.  
1 Barbe, 1 Döbel und ca 15 bis 20 Spitzkopfaale - fast alle um die 45 cm. Einer war mit ca 70-75 dabei, da er den Haken geschluckt hat ging er auch mit heim.  Quappen hatten keine Chance zum beißen.


----------



## ado (19. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Vor den Wehren ist noch nix los. Ist noch zu warm dafür dass die Rutten zu ziehen beginnen man muss wie schon gesagt wurde aktuell auf der Strecke suchen... leider komm ich grad wenig raus...


----------



## UnterGrundmann (19. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Dann sind die Aale wohl nochmal in einen letzten Fressrausch gekommen. Petri, oberfranke. Ich hab nach einer halben Std. auch wieder den Heimweg antreten müssen, da sich unsere kleine Ohre in einen reißenden Strom verwandelt hat und ich nach ein paar Sekunden "kiloweise" Treibgut in der Schnur hatte.


----------



## Scabbers (19. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



UnterGrundmann schrieb:


> Ich hab nach einer halben Std. auch wieder den Heimweg antreten müssen, da sich unsere kleine Ohre in einen reißenden Strom verwandelt hat und ich nach ein paar Sekunden "kiloweise" Treibgut in der Schnur hatte.



Danke für die Info! Ich hatte nämlich überlegt, ob ich morgen mal an die Ohre gehe, aber so scheint das ja wenig Sinn zu machen.


----------



## UnterGrundmann (19. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Kein Problem.Ich denke aber, dass sich der Zustand in den nächsten Tagen wieder normalisieren wird.


----------



## Hezaru (19. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Bei uns ist es immer noch Knochentrocken und die Flüsse sind sehr klar.
Ich hatte bei zwei Ansitzen vor ein paar Wochen eine, das ist sehr gut. Wir haben keine Massenbestände.
Jetzt habens auch bei uns mal Regen gemeldet und dann kälter, ich denke mal dann wirds besser laufen. Die letzten Wochen wars vielleicht noch zu warm. Wenn die Aale noch beissen ist noch keine Quappenzeit, hab ich mal gelesen.
Aber ich machs mal gar nicht so an der Temperatur fest, ich hab bei 10grad+ auch schon gut gefangen.
Ich denke aber mit dem angekündigtem Temperatursturz und Regen werden sie anfangen zu ziehen.
Dazu noch trübes Wasser (Hochwasser), das ist ihre Nische die sie brauchen um Hindernisse nach oben zu überwinden.
Kurz gesagt:
Ich hoffe mal auf Regen auch bei uns und werde es nach dem Sturmtief mal versuchen.
Noch was, die Frage wurde ja gestellt.
Ich nehme nur Köderfische oder Fetzen als Köder, hat sich bei mir bewährt. An nem neuen Fluss mit sehr vielen Grundeln werd ich diesen Winter auch mit Wurm angeln, einfach um den Köder geruchsmässig zu abzuheben. Schau mer mal|kopfkrat


----------



## Hezaru (19. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ach ja, ein Bildchen hätte ich auch noch....
58cm und 1250g.
Mir kommt das ein bischen leicht vor.
Was wiegen die bei euch so?


----------



## UnterGrundmann (20. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ja, ich warte auch schonauf die kommende Kälte.
Also, bis jetzt hab ich meine Quappen nie gewogen, aber vom Bild her würd ich sagen, dass sie normal genährt ist


----------



## Eitsch (26. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

So hier ein kleiner Bericht von mir.

Waren heute los. 16.30 Uhr bis 19.15 Uhr.

Hat gut gebissen, viele heftige bisse (vermutlich Döbel).

Konnten eine Quappe von 36 cm und 355 Gramm fangen. Der Haken saß tief und der Fisch blutete daher abgeschlagen. Sonst ist unser persönliches Mindestmaß bei 40cm.
Ich fing noch einen Döbel von ähnlicher größe.

Als der Vollmond höher am Himmel stand und den Fluss anleutete, waren die Bisse und auch die jagenden Meerforellen schlagartig weg. Nichts mehr.
War eine schöne Erfahrung habe bisher noch nie in meinem Leben eine Quappe live gesehen. Gefangen hat sie mein kleiner Bruder, stolz wie Oskar ist er jetzt. 
Also in Norddeutschland laufen die Quappen. 

PS: Eine Frage an die Quappen Experten. Ich habe der Quappe ein 2 Unfassbar große, exakt gleich aussehende Organge entnommen. Wie Nieren sehen die nicht aus, fabre ist eher hell. Könnte das die Leber sein?!? Also ich will nicht blöd rüberkommen, aber von der größe wohl das einzige in der Quappe was man essen könnte. Quappenleber soll ja ne Mega Delikatesse sein. 
Weiß jemand wie eine Quappenleber aussieht? Bei google konnte ich keine Fotos finden. 

Achja; Gebissen auf Heringsfetzen


----------



## Lazarus (26. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Das von dir beschriebene große, helle Organ dürfte wirklich die Leber sein. Kannst ja mal mit dem angehängten Bild vergleichen.

Die Leber schmeckt übrigens wirklich klasse! Bei wenig Hitze in Butter braten, erst danch mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen.
Wer Leber mag, wird Ruttenleber lieben. Wer den Lebergeschmack aber nicht abkann, der wird sie hassen. Ich mag sie sehr! 
Im Gegensatz zur Dorschleber müsste die Schwermetallbelastung - je nach Gewässer - wesentlich geringer sein.


----------



## Eitsch (27. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

@ Lazarus

Ja dem Foto nach zu urteilen habe ich wohl die Leber erwischt. Ich danke dir für das Foto und den Küchentipp.


----------



## HenningOL (27. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Die Quappen scheinen zu laufen. Heute drei, eine davon ganz gut.
(Ich war wieder an der Hunte  )


----------



## Fischerman100 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hallo an alle Quappenjäger.
Bis jetzt habe ich noch nie eine Quappe gefangen - dieses Jahr soll es endlich mal klappen. Daher habe ich mal eine Frage an die Kenner der Ohre. Bei Google habe ich mehrere Wehre im Fluss entdeckt. Ich komme aus Wolfsburg. Nun meine Frage: In welchen Bereichen kommen die Quappen nicht mehr vor - oder sind sie im gesamten Flussbereich vorhanden? Konkrete Stellen will ich nicht wissen, aber es wäre schon hilfreich zu wissen, ob man in einem Bereich angelt wo es aufgrund der Wehre gar keine Quappen gibt. Vielen Dank schon mal für eine hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## Eitsch (29. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Moin,

also ich bin vor kurzem auch erst zu meiner ersten Quappe gekommen und habe mich an folgende Regeln gehalten, was die Stelle betrifft.

Hochwasser, starke Strömung, sandiger Boden oder Kies. 

Hat geklappt. Zu Wehren kann ich dir nur soviel sagen, als dass die Quappen Wehre nicht überwinden können und sich unter Umständen davor stapeln. 

Probieren geht über studieren, ab ans Wasser, Rute raus und abwarten.


----------



## börnie (29. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

war gestern ziemlich ungemütlch am See. Ich habs trotzdem mal zum ersten Quappi-Ansitz geschafft. Es war eigentlich nixx los, ein Biss und eine 30-35er die mal kurz auf Landgang war.
Na mal sehen was noch kommt...


----------



## Leine-Leroy (30. November 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Heute gab es bei Sauwetter eine Quappe mit 39 cm. Die erste dieses Jahr 

 Petri allen anderen Erfolgreichen!


----------



## ado (1. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich hatte letzte Woche die ersten beiden Gesellen.

Die waren dann mit 52cm und 63cm auch gleich beide wirklich gute Fische. 
Tags davor haben sie mich zur Verzweiflung getrieben da hatte ich jede Menge Bisse. Aber konnte keine landen...
Bilder folgen wenn ich daheim mal dran denke.


----------



## Lazarus (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

@Eitsch
Was ich überlesen habe, du hast von zwei gleich großen Organen gesprochen. Das werden wohl die Milch oder der Rogen, jedenfalls die Laichprodukte gewesen sein. Die habe ich selbst noch nie gegessen. Aber warum nicht.
Die Leber gibt es sicher nur ein mal. 

Auf dem ersten Bild ist die Milch , auf dem zweiten zum Vergleich die bereits in Sicherheit gebrachte Leber zu sehen.

Heute Abend war ich noch an der Donau, das erste Mal heuer auf Rutte, nicht zu früh wie ich gesehen habe. Die erste Rutte mit 58cm. 

Von ebenjenem Fisch stammen auch die Bilder.
Der Fisch wog 1200g, an Filet blieben nach dem Häuten grade mal 400g übrig. Und die Leber natürlich. Viel Gewicht entfällt bei meinem heutigen Fisch auf die Milch. Hat schon mal jemand Ruttenmilch zubereitet? Wie wars?


----------



## Eitsch (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

@Lazarus:

Hey ich ärgere mich jetzt gerade, dass ich Vogel die Leber wohl entsorgt habe und irgendein anderes Organ aufgehoben habe. Ich mein, ich bin Angler und kein Pathologe. 
Aber so lernt man immer was dazu! 
Ich danke dir für die Bilder und für deine Mühe. #6

PS: heute geht es zum Quappenangeln. ^^


----------



## Alexander2781 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hi,

ich habe gestern eine 64er Rutte in der Donau bei Passau gefangen, Köder war ein toter Köderfisch. 
Ein Bild ist unter nachstehendem Link zu sehen:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4443342&postcount=462

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander


----------



## bobsel (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hallo,
gibt es auch im Main ein Quappenvorkommen? Habe gehört, daß
es welche geben soll. Das wäre mir aber neu.


----------



## bobbl (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Und so sieht Quappenleber auf dem Brot aus.
Ohne Zwiebeln schmeckt es mir persönlich nicht.


----------



## Alexander2781 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

@ bobsel

Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, würde an deiner Stelle einen Ansitz wagen.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Hezaru (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Erstmal Petri an alle Erfolgreichen#6

@ado
das mit den vielen unverwertbaren Zupfern hatte ich auch schon. Ich bin der Meinung das man die Rutten bei sowas auch reizen kann um zuzubeissen. Wenn das Einhängei in der Schnur so langsam ruckelnd hochgeht und losgelassen wird hab ichs ruckelnd wieder runtergezogen, Schur geben und wieder herziehen. Hat mir die ein oder andere gebracht.
Zur Ausschlachtung.
Ich bin da zu geizig um aus so einem schönen Fisch nur ein paar hundert Gramm zu verwerten. Geräuchert wird im Ganzen, nur Ausgenommen. Zum Braten ausnehmen und Haut runter, dann löst sich das Fleisch besser von Rückrad und Bauchgräten (weniger Verlust). Vom Kopf wird Fischsuppe gemacht, lecker:l
@Lazarus
Das auf deinem Bild denke ich ist Rogen, habs aber nicht vergrössert. Die Eier sind sehr klein und schwer zu erkennen.
Und die Leber ist immer das, wo auch die Galle dranhängt.
Und ohne Galle sehr lecker...

Unter 50 bis 55 nehm ich nichts mit, da ist mir das Ergebnis einfach zu gering, ist ja ein langer schlanker Fisch. Und viele ham wir bei uns ja auch nicht...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

[Youtube1]K28gnoD7gPo[/youtube1]


----------



## Hezaru (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Mal ne Frage an @Gründler,
du hast ja da etwas von eurem Projekt zur Quappenaufzucht angedeutet, möchtest du hier dazu mal was berichten?
Ich hab im Nov 15 nen Weiher abgefischt in dem wir beim letzen Abfischen ein paar übersehen haben, und nach diesem unglaublichen Hitzesommer kamen in diesem 80cm tiefen Weiher mit wenig Frischwasser einige dicke Rutten raus.
Nur 35 bis 40cm, dick(Laichreif) und 2.5 Jahre alt. Das Wasser hatte diesen Sommer sicher mal 25 bis 30 Grad.
Laut Literatut ist das Unmöglich.
Die Rutte ist für mich ein geheimnissvoller Fisch, den ich auch mit Respeckt beangle, weil wir sie auch besetzt haben.

Warum ich das hier Schreibe?
Die Züchter verkaufen Rutten bis 10g, im Grundelfluss werden die Verluste zwischen 90 und 100 betragen.
Ein bischen grösser ziehen ist das Rezept.
Und kleine Rutten vertragen unglaublich viel, evtl. schreibt Berd-2000 mal was dazu oder bringt nen Link.

Sorry Leute, aber wenn es um Rutten geht kann ich mich einfach nicht mehr zurückhalten...|evil:


----------



## ado (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich schulde euch noch die Bilder!


----------



## Alexander2781 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Schöne Rutten - Mal eine Frage, benutzt ihr Lockstoffe?


----------



## Franz_16 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> Schöne Rutten - Mal eine Frage, benutzt ihr Lockstoffe?



Ne, ich nehme keine Lockstoffe. Ich will die Fische nicht aus weiter Entfernung anlocken, sondern versuchen dazu angeln, wo sie sich ohnehin aufhalten.


----------



## ado (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hey, 

ich bin auch der Meinung, wenn man sich die Stellen wo sich die Gesellen aufhalten mal erarbeitet hat dann gehts genauso gut auch ohne Lockstoff... 
Anders wäre es vielleicht wenn ich in einem großen See angeln würde, aber im Fluss brauch ich keinen. 

Grüße aus Bayern!

By the Way - ab ans Wasser es ist Ruttenzeit


----------



## Alexander2781 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Nehme ab und zu einen Aal-Lockstoff, es wird mal wieder Zeit für eine Fangmeldung:

Habe heute eine 57er Rutte in der Donau bei Passau auf Köderfisch gefangen.

Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hackersepp (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri Alexander!  Ich wollte mal einen Versuch demnächst Wagen, obwohl der Wasserstand / das Wetter nicht ruttentypisch ist. War das Wasser bei dir auch glasklar?


----------



## Alexander2781 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri Dank, das Wasser war klarer als sonst und wir hatten extremes Niedrigwasser, habe mich selbst gewundert, dass eine gebissen hat.


----------



## Alexander2781 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Es wird mal wieder Zeit für eine Fangmeldung:

51 cm, gefangen am Freitag, den 15.01. in der Donau, Köder war ein Tauwurmbündel. Die Rutte hat um 20:30 Uhr gebissen.
Wie schaut es bei euch aus, seid ihr nicht mehr unterwegs? 

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## fischbär (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich versuche es zur Zeit an der Elbe bei Magdeburg, sieht aber schlecht aus :-( Dieses Jahr erst ein Fisch.
Habt Ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps zur Stellenwahl in Buhnen? Im Kessel? Eher nicht in Buhnen? Im Flachen, im Tiefen?
Wär echt nett!


----------



## Alexander2781 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Also ich angle unterhalb einer Schleuse und werfe in das tiefere Wasser.


----------



## fischbär (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Also schon in der Strömung? Schleusen gibt es in der Elbe hier nicht. Nur einen Wasserfall, aber der hat kaum Wasser zur Zeit.


----------



## Alexander2781 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ja, schon in der Strömung.


----------



## ado (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Rein in die volle Strömung. Ideal wenn es da auch noch tiefes Wasser hat. 

Hatte heute zwei Stück eine um die 45cm und eine 50er.


----------



## Alexander2781 (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri Heil zu den Rutten, ich wage heute einen Ansitz.


----------



## Kayleigh (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Bei den größeren Strömen ist das auch nicht so einfach. Aber die Fische ziehen über festem Grund in der Strömung.
Ich würde es direkt mit einer Rute knapp jenseits der Strömungskante versuchen (also zum tiefen Wasser hin) und eine Rute auf der anderen Seite, wo sich die Kehrströhmung bildet, falls sich da ein Trupp "ausruht".
Aber wenn du hier mal suchst, ich kann mich erinnern, dass hier im Laufe der letzten Jahre öfter jemand Quappenfänge aus der Elbe bei Magdeburg gepostet hatte. Vielleicht bekommst du ja Kontakt...


----------



## Alexander2781 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Habe am Donnerstag eine 41er Rutte gefangen.


----------



## gründler (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Moin Moin

Gehört hier zwar nicht unbedingt her,aber hier Schwimmen eure Quappen von morgen.

Beim letzten Vollmond haben sie abgelaicht und auch aus Nrw vom Möhnsee hört man gutes über gefüllte Gläser.


Wir hoffen das alles glatt läuft und wir alle von solchen Projekten profititeren.


2te Bild Elterntiere.


#h


----------



## Hezaru (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hi gründler, gehört genau hierher.

die Quappe, das unbekannte Wesen.
Ich sach mal so, das Ablaichen ist nicht das Problem, das Problem ist das die Quappenbrut genug Nahrung hat. Du weisst das, ist eher ne Info für andere.
Bernd2000 weis da einiges.

Ok, zurück zum Quappen(Ruttenfang)
Ich hab so Weicheimässig immer ne andere Ausrede gehabt, zu kalt, zu klar oder sonstwas.
Wollte eh erst wieder nach dem Ablaichen gehen, diese oder nächste Woche geh ich dann wieder mal.
Petri an alle Fänger, die Quappe ist zwar nicht einer der grössten Fische, aber einer der geilsten:l:g


----------



## Alexander2781 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Habe gestern eine 47er und eine 62er Rutte gefangen, Bild folgt.


----------



## Alexander2781 (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Da ist das Foto.


----------



## Eitsch (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Gestern eine ca. 30er und eine 33er gefangen.

Nur die Kinderstube erwischt.


----------



## Alexander2781 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Habe gestern eine mit 36 und eine mit 42 cm gefangen.


----------



## Alexander2781 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hi,

wie schaut's aus, werden schon welche gefangen? 
Ich war jetzt 2 x und habe noch keine gefangen.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Eitsch (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Moin!

Also ich persönlich bin noch nicht los gewesen. 
Auch wenn hier im Norden der Frost langsam aber unaufhaltsam auf dem Vormarsch ist.
Werd wohl Anfang November den ersten Ansitz wagen.

Heringe habe ich in weiser Voraussicht schon im April reichlich gefangen. Top Köder!
Lockt auch gerne mal den ein oder anderen kapitalen Döbel als Beifang an die Montage.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie schaut's aus, werden schon welche gefangen?
> Ich war jetzt 2 x und habe noch keine gefangen.
> ...



hatte bereits die ersten. Beschränkt sich aber alles noch auf wenige wandernde Milchner, die fetten Weibchen kommen erst noch.
Wenns Wetter so bleibt schätze ich 2-4 Wochen noch.


----------



## harbec (3. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hallo!

Wie sieht es denn im Großraum Lübeck aus?
Sind schon Fänge bekannt geworden?

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## gründler (3. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich weiß das die ersten ziehen,wo wann wie...das kann man nur raus finden wenn man Angeln geht.

Wenn wir die ersten guten Laich-Mamas haben werde ich nochmal bescheid geben,geht jetzt die tage los das wir anfangen welche zu fangen.


#h


----------



## dawurzelsepp (3. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Blöde Frage aber wie ist bei euch die Wassertemperatur bzw ab wann kann man sagen das sie ziehen.


----------



## harbec (3. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

... bezüglich der Wassertemperatur melde
ich mich die nächsten tage noch einmal!
Gruß Hartmut


----------



## PAFischer (3. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Wenn die Wassertemperatur für längere Zeit unter 10 Grad fällt, fangen die Quappen langsam an zu marschieren. Dann heißt es warm einpacken und Sitzfleisch.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Danke :m
Da muss ich heute mal raus.


----------



## PAFischer (4. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Dann Petri :m


----------



## strignatz (12. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Heute zu zweit los gewesen um mal anzutesten. 
Leider nichts gebissen. Entweder haben die köfis nicht geschmeckt oder es war nicht kalt genug  

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## strignatz (13. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Heute wieder los, erst an der Elbe, anschließend an die Alster. Kein Zupfer, nichts. Vielleicht zu hell, zu warm, keine Ahnung. Jetzt ist erstmal Pause, da es die nächsten Tage erstmal wieder wärmer wird. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ado (13. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Im Süden läuft es schon ganz gut. 
Viele gute Fische dabei. Die größte mit 68cm - Foto im Raubfischthread. 
Die Helligkeit hat nicht gestört bisher. 
Dranbleiben und die richtigen Stellen suchen.


----------



## zokker (13. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Wir haben heute auch mal mit 2 Mann, in der Peene, ungetestet. Hier ist  zwar noch nie eine Quappe geangelt worden ... aber einer muß ja mal anfangen. Geben müsste es eigentlich welche. Leider haben wir nicht mal einen Biss gehabt. Am Wetter hat es aber nicht gelegen. -3 Grad Luft- und 1 Grad Wassertemperatur und schön duster. Naja wir werden am Ball bleiben.


----------



## PAFischer (14. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Bei uns marschieren Sie schon. Konnte vor drei Nächten zwei 50 + Rutten verhaften und leider auch drei verloren. Erfolgreich war die erste Stunde, nachdem es dunkel wurde. Später ging dann nichts mehr.


----------



## ado (14. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Bei mir waren es bisher die ersten zwei Stunden nach dem dunkel werden. 
 Allerdings sind es bisher keine Massenfänge die zu verzeichnen sind, sondern eher Einzelfische. 
 Aktuell habe ich den Eindruck wenn man dann einen, zwei oder vielleicht mal drei Fische gefangen hat, dann sind die Stellen einfach ausgeräubert. 

 @PA Fischer hast du es mal mit einem Stellenwechsel versucht wenn die Bisse nachgelassen haben? Weiß nicht wie deine Stellen beschaffen sind aber bei mir sind es meistens recht "kleine" Stellen. Denke ein Stellenwechsel würde hier nochmals Fische bringen. Bisher war ich aber immer zu faul bzw. mir dann auch zu kalt


----------



## PAFischer (14. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Stellenwechsel wäre nur bedingt möglich. Muss dazu über einige nasse Felsen klettern und das lasse ich in der Dunkelheit direkt am Wasser lieber sein.
Ansonsten kann der Plan schon aufgehen, wenn man ein Stück Flussauf wandert.


----------



## Rossitc (14. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

@ PAFischer

hast du in Jochenstein geangelt?
War bisher 5 x dort und hab noch keine gefangen, allerdings 1 grössere versemmelt.


----------



## ado (14. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Bei mir ist Stellenwechsel durchaus machbar, über Steine würde ich allerdings auch nur so wenig wie möglich krabbeln wollen.
 Komm auf fast der ganzen Strecke ganz gut ans Wasser und fische aktuell immer auf der freien Strecke.
 Ich hab den Eindruck, dass auf der freien Strecke die Durchschnittsgrößen deutlich höher sind als an den Hot Spots (Wehre). Allerdings ist an den Wehren meist die Frequenz höher.

 Ich werde es evtl. die nächsten Tage mal ausprobieren ob Stellenwechsel wieder Frequenz bei den Bissen bringt, oder ob die nur die ersten zwei Stunden nach dunkelwerden beißen. 
 Allerdings glaube ich das nicht, hab bekannte die gehen erst um 22Uhr ans Wasser und die fangen auch.


----------



## Alexander2781 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri Heil allen Fängern, hier ist mal meine, gestern in der Donau gefangen, sie hat 57 cm.


----------



## harbec (14. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Allen Fängern der ersten Quappen
ein herzliches Petri!

Könnt ihr ein bißchen was über die Uhrzeiten und
den Köder schreiben?

Gruß aus dem hohen Norden (Lübeck)
Hartmut


----------



## Alexander2781 (14. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Sie hat um ca. 18:20 gebissen, Köder war Tauwurm.


----------



## ado (14. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ähnliche Zeit wie bei Alexander, allerdings fische ich auf Quappen nur noch mit Köfi. In meinem Gewässer habe ich eine Quote von 5:1 Köfi:Wurm 
 Aber das kann ja von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich sein.


----------



## PAFischer (14. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Bei mir kamen alle Bisse zwischen 18:30 Uhr bis 19:30 Uhr und zwar ausschließlich auf ganzen Köderfisch. Wurm und Fischfetzen wurden komplett ignoriert. 
Wetter war ideal. Wolken (kein Mond und keine Sterne zu sehen), kalt und neblig.


----------



## Alexander2781 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

71 cm, ganzer Köderfisch, gefangen um 19:40 Uhr.


----------



## Eitsch (15. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Wahnsinn.
Petri zu den großen Quappen. 

In meinem Quappengewässer (der Trave) überschreiten die Tierchen kaum die 40 cm Marke.

Erste Quappe des Jahres hatte 30cm und wurde von meinem Bruder gefangen.

Statistik besagt 5:0 für Heringsfetzen:Tauwurm


----------



## PAFischer (15. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri Alex !! #6

Was für eine Quappe..


----------



## gründler (15. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri schöne "Mama"

Man muss dazu sagen,ihr im Süden habt ein anderen Stamm wie wir hier im Norden.Solche fische sind bei uns zwar auch ab und zu drin,aber eher die Seltenheit.Hier ist 30-60cm die regel,fische über 70cm gehören eher zu Seltenheit

Während bei euch im Süden solche Quappen viel häufiger zu finden sind.Damals so vor 25J konnte man in der Donau in einer Nacht noch mehrere Quappen bis 1m fangen.
Heute sieht das auch schon anders aus,obwohl ihr immer noch mehr Anteile größerer Exemplare habt wie die Mitte und der Norden von De. 

Habe zwar schon welche mit Ü 70cm hier im Norden gefangen aber die kann man an einer Hand abzählen auf 20j gerechnet.

|wavey:


----------



## harbec (15. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> 71 cm, ganzer Köderfisch, gefangen um 19:40 Uhr.



... Petri zu der großen und schönen Quappe!

Hast Du den Fisch gewogen?

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Alexander2781 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri Dank, die Rutte (so sagen wir in Südbayern dazu) hatte 1560 Gramm.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Sauber Alex! 
Echte Traum-Quappen! Da kann man neidisch werden


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri zu den schönen Tieren. 

Ich frage mich auch, warum die Größe der Viecher im süddeutschen Raum scheinbar regelmäßig ganz anders ausfällt. Im Nordosten der Republik hatten wir in den letzten Jahren zwar relativ regelmäßig Fänge, aber über 40 war da nie eine. Früher waren die Viecher ja dort sehr verbreitet ("Brotfisch") und wurden auf Grund der schieren Menge sogar zum Leuchtmittel verarbeitet bzw. als Kienspanersatz genutzt. Man kann also von einem gut geeigneten Lebensraum ausgehen. Warum wachsen die Viecher dann vergleichsweise schlecht ab? Weiß das jemand, gibts dazu Untersuchungen?


----------



## gründler (15. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hat was mit Breitengrade und Stämme Wassertemp. etc.zu tun.

Auffällig da wo das Wasser "kühler" ist,werden die Quappen größer,je kälter desto besser scheint das Wachstum.

Zb. Schweden Russland Norwegen Alaska usw. Bei youtube gibs da etliche Videos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYfw76Rzdv8


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



Alexander2781 schrieb:


> 71 cm, ganzer Köderfisch, gefangen um 19:40 Uhr.




Mich läßt es eigentlich komplett kalt, was die Anderen so rauskurbeln, aber hier bin ich neidisch geworden.|bigeyes

Ich will auch!

Petri!!#h


----------



## ado (15. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hallo Alex,

 dann sind eure Rutten in der Donau aber eher schlank. 
 Hatte die Rutte noch Laich im Bauch? 
 Ich hatte letzte Woche eine 59er die hatte 1500gr. 
 Die 68er von letztem Freitag - ich hab sie nicht gewogen - aber ich schätze die auf ca. 2500gr. 
 Beide Fische waren extrem breit und bullig. 

 Zum "Süd-Nord" Gefälle.

 Gerade aus der Oder waren doch früher auch immer wieder Fische bis zu 80cm gemeldet worden. Aus dem südlichen Raum hab ich bestätigte Berichte über Fische bis knapp 1m. (Teilweise auch aus dem RMD Kanal)
 Gerade der RMD Kanal wird aber definitiv wärmer als z.B. der Lech oder die Seen in den Bergen. Also die Verbindung zur Wassertemperatur, da bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



ado schrieb:


> Zum "Süd-Nord" Gefälle.
> 
> Gerade aus der Oder waren doch früher auch immer wieder Fische bis zu 80cm gemeldet worden. Aus dem südlichen Raum hab ich bestätigte Berichte über Fische bis knapp 1m. (Teilweise auch aus dem RMD Kanal)
> Gerade der RMD Kanal wird aber definitiv wärmer als z.B. der Lech oder die Seen in den Bergen. Also die Verbindung zur Wassertemperatur, da bin ich mir nicht 100%ig sicher.



Ja, die Oder ist ein eigenes Thema. Da gabs mal Quappen, auch richtige Oschis im Überfluss. Aber da ist der Lack schon lange ab, aus unterschiedlichen Gründen. Aber es werden ja Jahr für Jahr aus vielen Gewässern im Norden - in und bei Hamburg, anne Elbe, anner Seenplatte, inner Spree Fänge gemeldet - aber meist oder ausschließlich eben diese kleinen Viecher. Guckt man woher die größeren stammen, ist das fast immer südlich des Weißwurstäquators. Seltsam...


----------



## Alexander2781 (15. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ja, die Rutte hatte noch Laich im Bauch, es stimmt, die Rutten sind bei uns eher schlank.

Nochmals Petri Dank.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



ado schrieb:


> .
> Hatte die Rutte noch Laich im Bauch?



Was heißt noch, die Laichzeit steht erst bevor.
Wir hatten letzte Woche 'ne 47er aus der Elbe mit noch sehr unterentwickeltem Rogen.

Cheers


----------



## Eitsch (16. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Moin Leute,

also ich hatte gestern in der Trave 2 Quappen eine mit 28 und eine ca 31 cm lang. 
Tja wie schon erwähnt groß werden sie bei uns nicht. 

Hab dazu aber mal ne Frage; Die kleine 28er Quappe hat beim Landgang eine menge Rogen ausgeschieden. |kopfkrat
So klein und schon am Laichen beteiligt?


----------



## ado (16. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Naja kommt drauf an wie schnell die bei euch abwachsen. 
 Vielleicht wachsen die einfach extrem langsam und erreichen daher Geschlechtsreife schon bei relativ kleiner Körpergröße.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Heute Abend mal mit meinem Kumpel einen ersten Quappen-Kurzversuch gestartet. Hat gleich geklappt, allerdings war die Größe doch noch etwas überschaubar  

Mal gucken, vllt. probiere ich es am WE mal etwas intensiver.

Beisszeit war 17.35 Uhr.


----------



## Alexander2781 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri Heil Franz, wir haben hier zur Zeit eine Beißflaute.


----------



## ado (18. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Konnte heute eine 57er fangen.
War allerdings auch der einzige Biss. 
Da der Fisch entnommen wurde habe ich sie auch gewogen.
Hatte ein Gewicht von 1300gr.
Fangzeit war 18:30Uhr


----------



## Franz_16 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hallo ado,
wow - das ist eine sehr stattliche Quappe! Petri Heil!

Worauf hast du sie gefangen?


----------



## Alexander2781 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri Heil Ado


----------



## ado (20. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Danke für die Petris!
Dieses Jahr sind die alle extrem groß und mega dick.

Ich hab dieses Jahr alle Fische auf halbe Köderfische gefangen.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

@ado
Ja - wunderbare Fische! 

Ich war dieses WE nicht los, hab das gute Wetter hier lieber zum Zanderangeln vom Boot genutzt  Die Quappen laufen hoffentlich nicht davon :q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. November 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Petri zu den schönen Tieren.
> 
> Ich frage mich auch, warum die Größe der Viecher im süddeutschen Raum scheinbar regelmäßig ganz anders ausfällt. Im Nordosten der Republik hatten wir in den letzten Jahren zwar relativ regelmäßig Fänge, aber über 40 war da nie eine. Früher waren die Viecher ja dort sehr verbreitet ("Brotfisch") und wurden auf Grund der schieren Menge sogar zum Leuchtmittel verarbeitet bzw. als Kienspanersatz genutzt. Man kann also von einem gut geeigneten Lebensraum ausgehen. Warum wachsen die Viecher dann vergleichsweise schlecht ab? Weiß das jemand, gibts dazu Untersuchungen?



Im Laufe der Zeit haben sich halt verschiedene Stämme gebildet, im Norden sind es oftmals kleinwüchsige standorttreue, die nicht mehr die größeren Wanderungen unternehmen.
Ausnahme hier ist die Oder, das sind eindeutig Wanderquappen, die vom Brackwasser der Ostsee bis zum Oberlauf ziehen.
Solche großen Wanderquappen gabs bis zur Eröffnung des Geesthacher Wehres auch mal in der Elbe, die sind aber mitlerweile wohl ausgestorben, da sie dieses Wehr nicht überwinden konnten. Folglich blieb der Zug in die weiteren Flüsse aus.
Restbestände derer entwickelten sich nur noch kleinwüchsig und blieben in ihren Gewässern ohne großartige Wanderungen.
Der Umbau der Flüsse hat sicherlich auch nicht wenig damit zu tun.
Das Ministerium für Landwirtschaft und Umwelt des LandesSachsen-Anhalt hat vor einiger Zeit mal einen sehr umfangreichen Fischatlas über die hiesigen Gewässer herrausgegeben, da stand auch sehr viel in Bezug auf Arten wie die Quappe.
Sehr lesenswerte Lektüre, abgehandelt in 2 Bänden (einfach mal nach "Fischatlas Sachsen-Anhalt" googlen).

Im Süden werden die Fische wohl noch die Möglichkeit haben, ihre Wanderungen durchzuführen, zumindest in den Flüssen.


----------



## harbec (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hallo!

Am 29.11.2016 war ich für 3,5 Stunden im Bereich Hamberge
an der Trave auf Quappen unterwegs.

Zu berichten gibt es: Keinen Biß und ein saukalter
Westwind.

Anbei noch ein paar Daten: Angelzeit 15.30-19.00 Uhr,
+4 Grad an der Luft, +2 Grad Wasser, kein Mond,
Westwind.

Stimmungsbilder anbei!

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## rippi (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



harbec schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Am 29.11.2016 war ich für 3,5 Stunden im Bereich Hamberge
> an der Trave auf Quappen unterwegs.
> ...


War vorherzusehen, oder hast du in Hamberge jemals eine Quappe gefangen?

Ich werde, da ich die nächsten 2 Tage mal wieder in der Nähe sein, mal etwas weiter stromab probieren. Und dann berichten, falls es was zu berichten gibt.


----------



## tozi (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hallo,
zum Rhein hab ich da mal die Frage, ob es sich lohnt, auf Quappe im Bereich Nonnenweier anzusitzen???
Vor vielen Jahren hat mich da mal einer gefragt, ob ich wüsste, was er da ein paar Tage zuvor gefangen hat. Seiner Beschreibung nach war es eine Quappe. (einzelne Kinnbartel)
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung in der Gegend???
Vielen Dank im Voraus...
Gruß
Tom


----------



## strignatz (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich konnte heute beim Butt angeln an der Elbe (Afrikastraße) eine kleine Quappe auf Tauwurm fangen. 
Fand ich sehr ungewöhnlich. 

Ich werde es die nächsten Wochen dann mal gezielt an der Stelle versuchen. 

Gruß strignatz


----------



## Bert62 (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Wir (4 Angler aus Berlin) waren vom 27.11. bis 02.12. am Klarälven in Schweden unterwegs. Die Stückzahlen der gefangenen Quappen (6 an der Zahl) hielten sich im Vergleich zu vor 2 Jahren bzw. ähnlich wie wohl auch hier zu Lande (zumindest was hier im AB gepostet wird) in Grenzen. Allerdings waren dabei 2 Stück mit 85cm/4,2kg und 84cm/3,9kg schon ordentliche Granaten. :m


----------



## NaabMäx (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Komm grad vom Ansitz, kein biss.

Zehen und Finger bekommen langsam wieder gefühl.
Abhilfe ist bestellt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Schon interessant.
Anscheinend trifft die aktuelle Flaute nicht nur regional auf einzelne Gewässer zu, sondern überall im Land. |bigeyes

So langsam mach ich mir echt Gedanken darüber |kopfkrat


----------



## fischbär (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Könnte es am langen Sommer gelegen haben? Vielleicht brauchen die Viecher noch...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Komm grad vom Ansitz, kein biss.



Da brauch ich dann erst gar nicht gehn...in Rgbg gibts ebenfalls keine Fänge.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



fischbär schrieb:


> Könnte es am langen Sommer gelegen haben? Vielleicht brauchen die Viecher noch...



ich weiß es nicht woran es liegt, Gründe dafür schwirren mir verschiedene durch den Kopf und alle erscheinen mir auf ihre Art irgendwie auch plausibel.
Darunter fällt auch das diesjährige Wetter.
Auf der anderen Seite wars letztes Jahr aber auch nicht besser, es gab genauso ewig lange Trockenperioden bei uns, Cracauer Wasserfall war zb lange Zeit trockenen Fußes problemlos überquerbar.

Vielleicht brauchen sie einfach noch, möglich, nur ich mags nicht so wirklich glauben, denn dem widersprechen doch irgendwie die Fänge Ende Oktober bis Mitte November.
Und seitdem ist irgendwie generell Funkstille.
Und das gibt mir irgendwie zu Denken.
Ich denke es hat eher was damit zu tun, daß es dieses Jahr möglicherweise in manchen Gewässern/Regionen einfach wenig bis kaum laichreife Fische gibt.

War heute auch nochmal draußen bis 20Uhr, absolute Luftnummer, nicht den kleinsten Anfasser.


----------



## fischbär (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich gehe vielleicht morgen nach Jersleben. Toll war auch letztes Jahr nicht!


----------



## ado (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich hab es gestern mal wieder für eine Stunde versucht und konnte eine Rutte mit 49cm auf einen halben Köfi fangen - War aber auch der einzige Biss.


----------



## harbec (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hallo!

Petri zu dem schönen Fang!
Auf welcher Ecke warst Du angeln?

Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich gehe vielleicht morgen nach Jersleben. Toll war auch letztes Jahr nicht!



Es war zumindest letztes Jahr deutlich konstanter, man konnte knapp 3 Monate (Anfang November bis Ende Januar) lang konstant die Fische fangen, wenn man zur richtigen Zeit (ab 17 Uhr) da war.
Dieses Jahr wars bisher nur ne ganz kurze Phase von ca. 2-3 Wochen und da waren lediglich sporadisch Fänge kleiner Milchner zu verzeichnen.


----------



## zokker (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Petri zur Quappe.

Ich hab mal eine Frage. Werden Quappen auch mal beim Aal- oder Zanderansitz, nicht in der kalten Jahreszeit, als Beifang gefangen?


----------



## ado (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Die Rutte kommt aus dem Lech. 

Ich habe im Lech noch nie eine Rutte im Sommer beim Nachtfischen gefangen. Ausschließlich im Spätherbst und Winter.
Aus anderen Flüssen sind mir zumindestens sporadische Fänge im Sommer bekannt


----------



## fischbär (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Kollege hat heute ne 30er auf Fetzen aus der Elbe bei MD erwischt. Ging aber zäh.


----------



## u-see fischer (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri zur Quappe.
> 
> Ich hab mal eine Frage. Werden Quappen auch mal beim Aal- oder Zanderansitz, nicht in der kalten Jahreszeit, als Beifang gefangen?



Habe schon eine schöne Quappe gesehen die im Sommer beim Aalangeln auf Fischfetzen gebissen hatte.

 Sind aber wirklich mehr die Ausnahmen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



zokker schrieb:


> Petri zur Quappe.
> 
> Ich hab mal eine Frage. Werden Quappen auch mal beim Aal- oder Zanderansitz, nicht in der kalten Jahreszeit, als Beifang gefangen?



Aus dem Süden der Republik hört man davon durchaus mal, daß auch Quappen sporadisch in der warmen Jahreszeit erwischt werden, vor allem aus den großen Seen.
Ich hab ja einige Jahre unweit des Chiemsees gelebt und gearbeitet, unser Fischer in Prien hatte eigentlich wöchentlich immer mal ein paar Rutten als Beifang drin.
Im Norden hab ich davon aber bisher nahezu nichts gehört, wenn dann sind es wohl eher Zufallsfänge gewesen.


----------



## zokker (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Danke euch für die Antworten.

Bei uns wird viel auf Aal geangelt, aber eine Quappe gab es noch nie. 

Werde es aber weiter probieren.


----------



## schuahcremesepp (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich fische auch am Chiemsee und kann das von Bimmelrudi geschriebene bestätigen. Ich hab den vergangenen Sommer ein paar mal gezielt und erfolgreich auf Quappen geangelt. Woran dieser scheinbare Unterschied zwischen den Gewässern im Norden und im Süden liegt, kann ich mir allerdings auch nicht erklären. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Vielleicht kommen die Jahreszeiten durch das kalte Wasser der (Vor-)Alpenseen nicht so sehr zu tragen wie in den Flüssen des Nordens.
Für die ist hier immer Winter.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

An der Gewässertiefe und damit verbundenen konstant kühleren Wassertemperaturen wird es sicherlich auch liegen.
Das Nahrungsangebot spielt sicherlich auch noch ne Rolle, Stichwort Renken.
Die Wasserqualität ist sicherlich auch nicht ganz nebensächlich.
Einige dieser großen Seen haben oftmals auch Zu-/Abflüsse, durch die Fische auch wandern könnten.

Im Norden von S-A haben wir auch nen großen tiefen See, den Arendsee.
Auch dort gibt es Renken (bei uns Maräne genannt), allerdings ist der See seit etlichen Jahren stark eutrophiert (jährliche Blaualgenplage -> zu hoher Phosphorgehalt).
Aus meiner Kinderzeit (Ferienlager) weiß ich noch, daß dort die ansässigen Fischer viel auf Aal gefischt haben.
Es gibt zwar eine indirekt Verbindung zur Elbe (über die Jeetze), die ist aber eher marginal bzw. extrem klein.
Von Quappen hab ich aus diesem See jedenfalls noch nie etwas gehört.

Ich denke, das sich im Norden der Republik Quappen eher in den Flüssen, Nebenflüssen und Kanälen aufhalten. Davon gibt es ja doch ne ganze Menge.
Da wird es vermutlich auch unterschiedliche regional angepasste Stämme geben.
Im Süden ist aufgrund der recht nah beianderliegenden größeren Flüsse die dann nahezu alle in die Donau münden die Situation evtl etwas anders.
Vermutlich können die Quappen in der Donau mehr oder weniger ungehindert vom Brackwasser hochziehen, ähnlich den Quappen in der Oder, sind also quasi noch echte Wanderquappen und wachsen auch dementsprechend.

Im Norden sind es ja vielerorts eher keine Wanderquappen mehr sondern stationär lebende, die eher kleinwüchsig bleiben. Durch den Bau des Geesthacher Wehres Ende der 50er Jahre sind die großen Wanderquappen der Elbe Mitte der 60er Jahre dann vollkommen verschwunden.
Übrig blieben Restbestände derer in den vielen kleinen Nebenflüssen, welche sich an diese Gegebenheiten angepasst haben.


@Zokker: Ich könnt mir durchaus vorstellen, daß in die Peene Quappen reinziehen. Die Frage wäre halt nur, wie weit sie da hochziehen. Bei den vielen kleinen Nebenarmen der Peene kann ich mir nicht zwingend vorstellen, daß man die Fische noch bis zum Kummerower See finden wird.
Ich weiß nicht ob du die Möglichkeit hast dich mit Anglern aus Anklam und naher Umgebung mal darüber zu unterhalten.
Ideal wären vor allem Fischer. Das wäre jedenfalls mein erster Ansatz um herauszufinden, ob es Quappenbestände dort gibt.


----------



## zokker (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

@Bimmelrudi  Danke für deine Ausführungen. 

Die Fischer im Kummerower See haben ab und zu mal eine Quappe in den Reusen, aber eher selten. Die Reusen werden aber im Herbst raus genommen.

Ich versuche mein Glück in der Ostpeene bei Malchin, zwischen Wasserfreizeit Bremer und der B104 (Fischtreppe). Hier gibt es ein paar tiefe Gumpen (2,5-3m) und der Boden ist fest durch die teilweise starke Strömung. Unterhalb dieses Bereiches (Richtung See) ist der Grund sehr weich. Kleinfische (Plötze, Plieten, Barsche, Kaulis, Gründlinge usw) gibt es hier in rauen Mengen (alles voll). Mit Wurm angeln ist unmöglich.

Ich werde es weiter probieren.

Wäre ja eine Sensation wenn mir hier mal ein Fang glücken würde. Hier ist nämlich noch nie ein Quappe gefangen worden. Es wurde aber auch noch nie drauf geangelt. 
Der einzigste Fang einer Quappe, der mir bekannt ist, ist 40 Jahre her. Damals hatte ich beim Aalangeln im Kummerower See eine als Beifang.

Gruß ...#h


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich versuche mein Glück in der Ostpeene bei Malchin, zwischen Wasserfreizeit Bremer und der B104 (Fischtreppe). Hier gibt es ein paar tiefe Gumpen (2,5-3m) und der Boden ist fest durch die teilweise starke Strömung. Unterhalb dieses Bereiches (Richtung See) ist der Grund sehr weich. Kleinfische (Plötze, Plieten, Barsche, Kaulis, Gründlinge usw) gibt es hier in rauen Mengen (alles voll). Mit Wurm angeln ist unmöglich.
> 
> Ich werde es weiter probieren.



Malchin liegt, soweit ich das auf der Karte gesehen habe, unterhalb des Sees.
Da werden die Chancen eher Richtung null tendieren, wenn selbst die Fischer im See schon selten was drin haben.
Da verteilen sich die Fische schon weitab vorher.
Da heißt es eindeutig Platzwechsel, und zwar weit vor dem See.
So im Bereich Jarmen bis Anklam, selbst auf der Strecke gibt es laut Karte tonnenweise Altarme und Abzweigungen der Peene, wo die Fische reinziehen könnten.
Und das werden sie letztlich auch, wenn genug Nahrung für die Brut vorhanden ist.

Keine Ahnung wie weit das von deinem Wohnort weg ist, aber vielleicht kann man ja mal zu zweit/dritt hin, Sprit kann man sich ja teilen.
Ich würde es jedenfalls eher da versuchen wie unterhalb vom See.


----------



## zokker (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Danke für deine Antwort.[emoji106] 

Mein Gedanke ist, daß die Quappen zum laichen kiesigen Grund brauchen. Den gibt es(außer im See), nur in der Ostpeene, aber noch ein gutes Stück aufwärts. Sonst besteht der Grund der Peene und ihre Seitearme und Gewässer nur aus Moor (Torf) und Schlamm. 

Ich glaube auch nicht das Quappen aus der Ostsee bis hier aufsteigen. Ich hoffe so mehr auf Quappen die hier ständig leben und vielleicht zum laichen aufsteigen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Der Boden muss nicht zwingend kiesig sein, er sollte nur wenn möglich hart sein.
Gepaart mit Steinen wo sich die Fische tagsüber verstecken können wäre es wohl ideal.

Schau ich mir hier mein Quappengewässer an, so ist quasi der ganze Fluss mehr oder weniger nur schlammig, ab und zu gibts mal ein paar Steine oder Baumwurzeln.
Die Quappen hier sind stationär lebend, ziehen nur kurze Stücke den Fluss hoch zum Laichen.

Ich denke schon das in der Peene Quappen vorhanden sind.
Es wird nur recht schwierig, wenn man nahezu kaum Informationen über "zählbare" Fänge findet.
Da bleibt einem quasi nichts anderes über als suchen suchen suchen.
Ich mache ja ähnliches bei uns im Fluss auch, suche immer mal wieder andere Stellen auf, da seit nem guten Monat quasi nix mehr von Quappen zu sehen ist.
Mitunter auch durchaus frustrierend, aber ich geb da auch nicht gleich auf.

Wurmköder wären fürs Suchen sicherlich besser, macht aber wenig Sinn wenn die Weißfische sofort am Platz sind.
Ich würde trotzdem versuchen mit 2 unterschiedlichen Ködern zu fischen..kleiner Fetzen(Schwanz) oder Heringsstück und die andere Rute mit Hühnerleber zb.
Evtl. würd ich auch nen Futterkorb einsetzen, gefüllt mit klein geschnittenen Fischstücken, oder Schwammstück mit Herings/Sardinenöl getränkt.
Und dann die Montagen auf unterschiedliche Weite auslegen, um eine größere Duftspur im Fluss zu erzeugen.


----------



## zokker (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Danke für die Tipps. 

ist ja eigentlich wie beim Aalangeln ... 

ich werde es noch einmal probieren wenn ich wieder zu hause bin

dann geht es noch auf Reisen

und dann ist sowieso Schonzeit


----------



## gründler (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Bis jetzt schlechte fänge beim E fischen,sowie schlechte fänge der Angler die uns unterstützen.

Neues wie die nächsten tage werden,sowie E fischen Reusen...... ende der feiertage.

lg


----------



## NaabMäx (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hallo zusammen, 
wer sitzt zurzeit auf Quappen an?
Hab eine kleine und nen fetten Barsch landen können.
Bis Dato halten sich die Biester arg zurück, wie schauts bei euch aus?
Mist, bekomm die Bilder nicht unter 100KB.

mfg
NM


----------



## ado (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Also ich kann mich nicht wirklich beschweren. 
 Hatte dieses Jahr seit Anfang November keinen Ansitz mehr ohne Fisch. Es sind allerdings meist Einzelfische hatte von meinen 7 Versuchen nur zwei wo ich mehr als eine Rutte fangen konnte. Das kenne ich so aus dem letzten Jahr nicht, da hatte ich meistens mehr Fische pro Abend. 
 Allerdings ist dieses Jahr die Durchschnittsgröße deutlich höher als in den Jahren zuvor. 
 Liegt aber vielleicht auch daran, dass ich mehr auf freier Strecke unterwegs bin als an den vermeintlichen "Hot Spots"


----------



## harbec (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hallo!
Ein dickes Petri zu den Quappenfängen!
Hast Du auch ein paar Daten und Bilder für uns?
Gruß Hartmut


----------



## ado (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich meine 3 oder 4 meiner Rutten habe ich diese Saison gepostet. Musst mal die letzten Seiten (Seite 26) durchstöbern da ist zum Beispiel eine.
Darunter auch ein sehr schöner Fisch mit 68cm, die ist allerdings im Raubfischthread
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310925&page=163.


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Moin


Es geht langsam los,E-fischen wie auch die Angler.

Haben die letzten 2 tage ganz gut welche für die Zucht bekommen.

#h


----------



## Kayleigh (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> i
> Vielleicht brauchen sie einfach noch, möglich, nur ich mags nicht so wirklich glauben, denn dem widersprechen doch irgendwie die Fänge Ende Oktober bis Mitte November.
> Und seitdem ist irgendwie generell Funkstille.



Nun, wer mal alte Angelbücher liest wird sich wundern!^^
So schreibt zum Beispiel Wolfgang Zeiske noch 1986 in seinem Buch "Fischkunde für Angler", dass die Hauptfangzeit der Quappe "...im Sommer bis Spätherbst ..." liegt " ...aber auch während der Laichwanderung."
Nun muss man aber dazu sagen, dass er seine "Kenntnisse" wohl ausschließlich auf das Gebiet der DDR bezog^^

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es einen ganz schlichten Grund. Über das Jahr ist die Quappe ein Einzelgänger und recht inaktiv. Sie frisst aber sie ist schwer zu finden. 
Mit Einsetzen der Laichzeit finden sie sich zu immer größeren Trupps zusammen und ziehen in kleinere Bäche mit sandig, kiesigen Grund um zu laichen. Dabei sind sie hyperaktiv und fressen wo sie können, da sie eben Kraft für den bevorstehenden Laichakt benötigen. Daher fangen wir sie in dieser Zeit vermehrt in den Flüssen und weil wir heute wissen, dass dem so ist und ihnen nun gezielt nachstellen...eben gerade in dieser Zeit. 
Dass alle Quappen der Oder ins Brackwasser ziehen, halte ich übrigens für ein "Märchen",welches von Angler zu Angler als "Binsenweißheit" wiedergegeben wird. Hierzu habe ich aber noch keine Studie gelesen, die das belegt. Auch vom Logischen unglaubwürdig, denn dann müsste man sie dort im Sommer in Massen fangen, was aber meines Wissens nach nicht geschieht #6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



Kayleigh schrieb:


> Nun, wer mal alte Angelbücher liest wird sich wundern!^^
> So schreibt zum Beispiel Wolfgang Zeiske noch 1986 in seinem Buch "Fischkunde für Angler", dass die Hauptfangzeit der Quappe "...im Sommer bis Spätherbst ..." liegt " ...aber auch während der Laichwanderung."
> Nun muss man aber dazu sagen, dass er seine "Kenntnisse" wohl ausschließlich auf das Gebiet der DDR bezog^^
> 
> ...



Ich kenn die Bücher, stehen auch hier im Regal.
Natürlich beziehen sich die Aussagen darin auf das Gebiet der ehemaligen DDR, die Jahreszeiten waren aber nicht anders wie auf der anderen Seite der Mauer.
Wir haben auch damals schon Quappen gefangen, erinnere mich nur zugern an meine Jugendzeit, wo ich jedes Jahr nach Weihnachten mit meinem Opa am MLK mit grünen Heringen den Quappen nachstellte.

Ob nun alle Quappen der Oder reine Wanderquappen sind, hab ich ja so in der Form nie behauptet.
Da wird es auch ganz sicher stationär lebende geben ohne Zweifel. Sie werden sich aber größtenteils aus eben jenen wandernden Artgenossen sicherlich rekrutieren.


Da ist vieles auch noch unerforscht, ähnlich wie beim Aal.
Auch da ist bisher nicht 100% bewiesen, das unsere Aale wirklich in der Sargassosee ablaichen. Man geht lediglich davon aus, da man dort die bisher kleinsten Aallarven gefunden hat...in etwa 400m Tiefe. Genauso ist nicht wirklich bewiesen, daß die Alttiere nach Paarung wirklich absterben.
Es ist zwar davon auszugehen aufgrund der Rückbildung sämtlicher Verdauungsorgane und Umwandlung in Geschlechtsorgane, aber gefunden wurde in der kompletten Sargassosee noch nie ein toter Aal.
Hat natürlich auch was mit der großen Tiefe und damit momentaner Unerreichbarkeit zu tun, keine Frage.
Bleibt also nachwievor reichlich Spielraum für Spekulationen aller Art.


----------



## Kayleigh (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Nicht falsch verstehen, Bimmel. Wollte deine Ausführungen nicht kritisieren oder als falsch hinstellen. Wollte nur mal mit der grundsätzlichen Mär aufräumen, weil gerade an der Oder die Ansicht besteht, dass ALLE Quappen nach dem Laichen ins Haff ziehen |supergri
Du hast auch im Bezug auf die Aale recht!
Bei den Elbquappen besteht ja ebenfals der Tenor, dass sie eigentlich früher alle im Sommer im Gezeitenbereich der Elbe lebten und erst nach dem Bau der Staustufe in GH den "Wandertrieb" verloren haben.
Diese Theorie hat nur einen Haken.....wenn die Quappen alle dort im Sommer gelebt hätten und nach Inbetriebnahme dieser den Laichaufstieg nicht mehr durchführen konnten.....wo kommen dann die her, die heute oberhalb GH leben?
Hinzu käme, dass dann die Quappen oberhalb nie dort geblieben wären, da sie ja die Staustufe zumindest bei Hochwasser stromab hätten passieren können, wenn sie ein innerer Antrieb (analog zB den Lachsen) in die Flußmündungen gezogen hätte ^^
Und da sie diese stromauf nicht passieren könnten, wären sie oberhalb schon nach zwei bis drei Jahren ausgestorben!
Ist es evtl. doch eher so, dass nach dem dem Laichen die Quappen immer nur bis dorthin aufsteigen, wo sie auch vorher waren?
Und was machen die Jungfische? Wie wandern die? Hatte schon mal im Sommer jemand eine 10cm Quappe auf der Senke oder am Haken? Oder ziehen die evtl. erst beim nächsten Laichzug mit den adulten Tieren zurück?
Sie verteilen sich dann eben je nach dem, wo freie Unterstände sind und wer nix gefunden hat, schafft es bis in die Gezeitenzone oder eben an der Oder bis ins Haff. Aber das ist meine Meinung...das ist keine empirische Erkenntnis der Forscher.
Dass die Fische erst in den letzten Jahrzehnten wieder mehr werden ist auch logisch....denn in den siebzigern waren unsere Flüsse auf beiden Seiten nicht wirklich sauber^^
Hinzu kommt, dass viele der kleineren Flüsse durch Begradigungen und Uferbefestigungen massiv an Einstellplätzen für die Quappen verloren haben....


----------



## Astacus74 (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hallo in die Runde,

ich komme aus Hitzacker an der Elbe, wo auch ein Nebenfluß (die Jeetzel) einmündet, die Kleinen Quppen finde ich regelmäßig beim Wollhandkrabben sammeln sowohl in der Elbe zwischen den Wasserbausteinen, in der Jeetzel ebenso und auch in den Bächen die in die Jeetzel einmünden.
Im Sommer habe ich nachdem der Bach gemäht war zwei Quappen von ca. 50cm gefunden die dem Mähwerk nicht entkommen konnten leider.
Dieser Bach ist aber höchstens 20cm bis Stellenweise 40cm (in den Kurven) tief.
So sieht es bei mir aus, leider war ich lange nicht mehr auf Quappe los, dieser verdammte Zeitmangel...

Gruß Frank


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



Kayleigh schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, Bimmel. Wollte deine Ausführungen nicht kritisieren oder als falsch hinstellen.
> Bei den Elbquappen besteht ja ebenfals der Tenor, dass sie eigentlich früher alle im Sommer im Gezeitenbereich der Elbe lebten und erst nach dem Bau der Staustufe in GH den "Wandertrieb" verloren haben.
> Diese Theorie hat nur einen Haken.....wenn die Quappen alle dort im Sommer gelebt hätten und nach Inbetriebnahme dieser den Laichaufstieg nicht mehr durchführen konnten.....wo kommen dann die her, die heute oberhalb GH leben?



Alles gut.
Was die heute als ausgestorben geltenen Elbquappen angeht, sehr lesenswerter Stoff hier

http://mule.sachsen-anhalt.de/fileadmin/Bibliothek/Politik_und_Verwaltung/MLU/MLU/Brosch%C3%BCren/Fischatlas_Sachsen-Anhalt_bildschirmopt.pdf 

http://mule.sachsen-anhalt.de/fileadmin/Bibliothek/Politik_und_Verwaltung/MLU/MLU/Brosch%C3%BCren/MLU_Brosch_Fischarten_Web.pdf​


----------



## Kayleigh (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Danke, Bimmel.......aber die Links gehen leider nicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

geile Sache..gestern gings noch. :c

Ansonsten einfach mal beim Gockel "fischatlas sachsen-anhalt" eingeben, dann sollten die ersten beiden links obige PDF-Dateien sein.
Die erste beschreibt alle vorkommenden Fischarten (Quappe ist fast am Ende der Datei), die zweite Datei Elbe und deren Nebenflüsse, inkl. Entwicklung der letzten 100-150 Jahre.

Ansonsten probier mal den Link, da sind auch die beiden Files.
http://mule.sachsen-anhalt.de/themen/forst-jagd-fischerei/fischerei/fischartenatlas/


----------



## harbec (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

... sind wirklich lesenswerte Seiten. Leider kann man sie nicht
ausdrucken!
Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Aber sicher doch..kannst dir die pdf-Files auch downloaden und auch ausdrucken.


----------



## Minimax (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Liebe Kollegen,
 ich folge der Diskussion gespannt, und vielen Dank für die
 interessanten Links. Hier noch ein sehr interessanter Artikel:

http://www.nationalpark-unteres-odertal.de/sites/default/files/literature/Die Oderquappe.pdf

 wenn der Link nicht funzt, bitte googlen:

 "Die Oderquappe - ein Leben am Temperaturlimit"

 hg
 Minimax


----------



## gründler (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Die Zuchtbecken sind gut gefüllt mit Elterntieren die seit gestern gut am Rumschwimmen sind(Kälteeinbruch).Heißt wohl, es geht die tage los mit dem Ablaichen.

Wenn die Elterntiere im Aufzuchtbecken so Mobil sind heißt das meistens das auch am Bach/Fluß das gleiche abläuft.

Also auch wenn die Bestände nicht mehr ganz so gut sind wie in 50 60 70 er Jahren,zur Zeit könnte ein versuch lohnen.

#h


----------



## harbec (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

... danke für die Info!
Leider ist in SH Schonzeit.

Gruss Hartmut


----------



## Hezaru (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hi,
Ich denke auch das bei den aktuellen Temperaturen Laichzeit bei den Rutten anstehen wird obwohl es früh wäre.
Ich lasse sie noch ne Woche oder zwei in Ruhe, dann gehe ich öfter mal los.
Bei uns haben sie komischerweise keine Schonzeit und ein lächerliches Schonmaß.
Aber es ist erstens Arschkalt und zweitens hab ich noch keine Karte|rolleyes

Gruss Hezaru


----------



## Hezaru (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hi, 
der Trööd nennt sich ja aktuelle Quappenfänge, es kommt aber wenig (Fänge).
Die Quappe tut sich schwer, sonst müsste ja mehr gefangen werden. Bei uns ist ein Quappen(Rutten)fang eher Geheimsache um keine Konkurenz anzulocken.
Ich denke schon das Rutten durch ihre versteckte Lebensweise von Kormoranen nicht ausgerottet werden, aber.
Die Seen und Weiher sind bei uns jetzt zugefrohren und die Kormos stürzen sich auf die Fliessgewässer.
Die Rutten haben jetzt Laichzeit und alle Tiere (und auch Menschen) verhalten sich dann sagen wir mal leicht seltsam:q
Dazu die extremen Ansprüche das Ruttenbrut überhaupt hochkommt.
Und nochmal dazu das zwar viele Rutten gesetzt wurden aber nichts über die Herkunft und Stämme bekannt ist.
Oft nichtmal ob es See- oder Flussrutten sind die besetzt wurden.
Ich hab jetzt meine Karte und gehe nächste Woche mal los,
wenn was ging schreib ich.

Grüsse Hezaru


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich denke auch das bei den aktuellen Temperaturen Laichzeit bei den Rutten anstehen wird obwohl es früh wäre.



Zu früh isses ganz sicher nicht, im Gegenteil...es ist deutlich spät.
Und ich glaub auch nicht mehr das da viel passiert.
Die Temperaturen sind seit langem konstant unten, Fänge wurden deutschlandweit bis etwa Ende November gemeldet, danach war vielerorts Ruhe, obwohl der Dezember eigentlich der Monat für Quappen ist.
Wir hatten hier in der Zeit auch einige, davon nicht ein einziges Weibchen.
Von der allseits bekannten Oder hört man überhaupt nichts.

Warum auch immer, das Phänomen der nicht vorhandenen Quappen in der typischen Laichzeit tritt diesen Winter deutschlandweit auf.
Und das gibt mir etwas zu denken.


----------



## schlotterschätt (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Von der allseits bekannten Oder hört man überhaupt nichts.
> .



Da ist jede Menge Treibeis unterwegs und die Eisbrecher liegen auf der Lauer. 

http://www.rbb-online.de/panorama/beitrag/2017/01/keine-schiffahrt-auf-der-oder-wegen-eis.html


----------



## Hezaru (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Ich war heut mal wieder. An meine gewünschte Stelle kam ich nicht ran, ein Baum lag im Weg. Also zurück und woanders versuchen.
Um ca 18 Uhr hatte ich dann einen Biss auf einen 10cm Fischfetzen am grossen Aalhaken auf Grund in der tiefen Rinne (2,5m).
Januar, Null Grad und Finster, na das kann doch nur eine Rutte:vik: sein!
Paar Sekunden warten, Anhieb, hängt.
Oooh, das fühlt sich doch gut an:q
Kurbel Kurbel Kurbel Licht....Schxxxx, der hat ja Schuppen und keine Barteln. Ein Döbel mit ca 50cm, PB.:c
Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude...


----------



## ado (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Die Rutten hier im Süden sind aktuell auch sehr zickig. 
An Bissen mangelt es nicht, aber völlig untypisch für die Rutten lassen die die Köderfische wieder aus. Wenn man den Anhieb schnell setzt geht er ins leere. Konnte von den vielen Bissen auch nur einen verwerten am Donnerstag bei Regen. Die war mit 50cm nicht schlecht und hatte auch schon abgelaicht.
Wir hatten hier im Süden viele große Weibchen dieses Jahr. Mir haben eher die Männchen gefehlt.


----------



## Hezaru (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



ado schrieb:


> Die Rutten hier im Süden sind aktuell auch sehr zickig.
> An Bissen mangelt es nicht, aber völlig untypisch für die Rutten lassen die die Köderfische wieder aus. Wenn man den Anhieb schnell setzt geht er ins leere. Konnte von den vielen Bissen auch nur einen verwerten am Donnerstag bei Regen. Die war mit 50cm nicht schlecht und hatte auch schon abgelaicht.
> Wir hatten hier im Süden viele große Weibchen dieses Jahr. Mir haben eher die Männchen gefehlt.


 
Das zickige Verhalten kenne ich auch.
Bei mir heute war der Wasserfluss zu gering und das Wasser viel zu klar. War auch kein gutes Ruttengewässer eher mehr ein Versuch.
Ich denke auch das Rutten trübes Wasser brauchen,da sind sie sicher vor ihren Fressfeinden (auser Wels, im Winter kein Thema).
Die brauchen keine gute Sicht sondern ihren Geruchsinn, Seitenlinie und Barteln.
Ado,
ich vermute mal ihr habt zur Zeit auch kein trübes Wasser und ich denke das Rutten dann unsicher und vorsichtig sind.
Eigentlich wollte ich es ja aufgeben Fische verstehen zu wollen. Aber ich habe immer wieder Rückfälle:m


----------



## Debilofant (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Moin,



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das Rutten trübes Wasser brauchen,da sind sie sicher vor ihren Fressfeinden *(auser Wels, im Winter kein Thema)*



Sorry, aber die von mir in Fettdruck hervorgehobene Verlautbarung scheint mir, zurückhaltend formuliert, äußerst fragwürdig.

Zum Verständnis: 

1. Hast Du im Winter schon Welse gefangen? 

2. Beangelst Du ein Quappengewässer mit sowohl nennenswertem Quappenbestand als auch nennenswertem Welsbestand?

Meines Wissens, herrührend von dem ehemals befischbaren Fluss namens Oder, gibt es für einen Wels bei nennenswertem Quappenbestand im Winter keinen energiegeladeneren (Fett, Laich) und auf die Schnelle leichter abzugreifenden Snack als vermehrt in Pulken flussaufwärts ziehende Quappen, einschließlich der tagsüber von den Quappen teilweise konzentriert aufgesuchten Ruheplätze (tiefe Löcher).

Von daher würde mich interessieren, woher Deine Aussage zu der vermeintlich auszuschließenden Gefahr, in einem Welsmaul zu landen, herrührt.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Hezaru (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Hi Debilofant,
Zu 1. Nein
Zu 2. Eher Nein. Mein bestes Quappengewässer ist ein Forellenbach ohne Hecht und Wels. Heute war ich am Hecht und Welsfluss mit Quappenbesatz (sehr wenig).
Mir ist schon klar das Quappe und Wels die gleichen Standorte bevorzugen (Tief ,Dunkel, Verstecke, Unterwasserhöhlen).
Meine Aussage ist schon Spekulation.
Aber bei fast Null Grad Wassertem. was soll er da schon fressen. Welse haben eine Winterruhe und die Verdauung geht sehr langsam.
In der Donau gibt es Welse und Quappen.
Und zur Oder: Die bräuchte mal ein paar Jahre von November bis Februar durchgehend Treibeis damit keine Netze mehr gestellt werden könnten.
Ich denke davon würden die Quappen (Rutten) mehr provitieren als von einem geringeren Welsbestand. Wobei man zugeben muss das Quappen nicht besonders konkurrenzstark sind. Sie besetzen halt eine Nische.
Aber beim Begriff gutes Quappen- und Welsgewässer zwickt sich was. Im kalten Wasser wächst der Wels schlecht (oder dauert halt), im warmen Wasser sind der Quappe andere Arten überlegen (z.B. Wels).
Alles was ich geschrieben habe ist nat. reine Spekulation.:q


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*



ado schrieb:


> Die Rutten hier im Süden sind aktuell auch sehr zickig.
> An Bissen mangelt es nicht, aber völlig untypisch für die Rutten lassen die die Köderfische wieder aus.



Immerhin kannst du Bisse verzeichnen.
Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wann ich den letzten hatte, muß wohl irgednwann Mitte November gewesen sein.
Seitdem baden wir hier nur noch unsere Köder ohne jegliche Anfasser. #c
Auch andere Angler die wir hier öfter mal antrafen haben auch nur Schneidertage....kein guter Quappenwinter für die Ohre hier.


----------



## ado (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

 Da weiß ich jetzt nicht was schlimmer ist, mit 5-8 Bissen am Abend aber ohne Fischkontakt heim zu gehen oder komplett ohne.
 Aber wenn ich es mir so überlege ich glaube eure Situation wäre mir auch deutlich weniger sympathisch. 
 Ich hab immerhin mal kurz Spannung wenn die Spitze ruckt.

 Ich drück euch die Daumen dass es bei euch gegen ende der Saison oder spätestens nächste Saison wieder besser wird.


----------



## arnichris (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

@ado: Ich kann deine Frustration teilen, dachte auch schon teilweise ich wäre zu blöde zum Fischen. Hab dann mit unterschiedlichen Vorfachlängen und Hakengrößen experimentiert,  danach wurde es etwas besser aber auch ich kann von 3-4 Bissen meistens "lediglich" 1 Biss verwerten. Kann das Fehlen von Männchen ebenso bestätigen. Bisher waren alle 5 gefangenen Quappen Weibchen.


----------



## ado (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Am Freitag lief es richtig Rund. 
 Konnte innerhalb von 50 Minuten 5 Rutten fangen. Die Größen variierten dabei zwischen 30 und 60cm. 
 Eine der Rutten habe ich entnommen die anderen hingen alle ganz vorne so dass hier Bestandssicherung betrieben werden konnte. 
 Endlich sind auch die Männchen aus ihrer Lethargie erwacht.
 Bild siehe Raubfischthread.


----------



## fischbär (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

@Bimmelrudi: geht bei Dir in der Ohre zur Zeit was, oder immer noch alles tot?


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Moin, 

Hat sich denn bei dem einen oder anderen etwas gebessert?
Im Spreewald läuft es im Gegensatz zum letzten Jahr sehr schlecht.
Gerade einmal 2 quappen, bei ca. 20 versuchen.
Das war letztes Jahr anders. Fast bei jedem Ansitz ein Fisch.
Aber was will man anderes erwarten bei bis zu 200 "schützenswerten" schwarzen Vögeln am Gewässer.....


----------



## HinnerkThun (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Aktuelle Quappenfänge*

Weiß nicht ob das der richtige Tread ist, aber
mein Verein hat einen Forellenbach in pacht(eine Au mit verbindung zum NOK), er ist meist nicht breiter als 1m und tiefer als 30-40cm, meint ihr dort sind Quappen? Und wie stellt ihr denen nach? Und wo in tieferen "Löchern" oder?

(Hoffe es ist hier richtig)

Hinnerk


----------

